# Ahem.... You HusseinCare advocates... You were bragging about UK' nationalized health???



## healthmyths (Dec 28, 2014)

More than 3,000 operations have been cancelled by the NHS in the first two weeks of this month as an "unprecedented demand" takes its toll.

Figures show 3,113 elective operations were cancelled in that period, up by almost half since 2012.
Labour's shadow health secretary Andy Burnham said: "This is yet another sign that, under David Cameron, the NHS is simply not working.

"Standards of patient care are slipping by the week and now more and more people get ready for an operation only to face a last minute postponement.

"The chaos in A&E is spreading through the NHS. Hospitals are in danger of becoming overwhelmed as the Government takes social care away from older people and makes it harder to see a GP. These cancellations help to explain why operation waiting lists are at a six-year high."
3 000 ops cancelled as demand rises - BT

And here at home...
Just as millions of people are gaining insurance through Medicaid, the program is poised to make deep cuts in payments to many doctors, prompting some physicians and consumer advocates to warn that the reductions could make it more difficult for Medicaid patients to obtain care.

The Affordable Care Act provided a big increase in Medicaid payments for primary care in 2013 and 2014. But the increase expires on Thursday — just weeks after the Obama administration told the Supreme Court that doctors and other providers had no legal right to challenge the adequacy of payments they received from Medicaid.
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/12/28/us/obamacare-medicaid-fee-increases-expiring.html?_r=0

Remember these famous words from Hussein???
"_I pledge we’ll lower premiums by up to $2,500 for a typical family per year….. We’ll do it by the end of my first term as President of the United States.   
If you like your health care plan, you can keep it. If you like the doctor you have, you can keep your doctor, too."_


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 28, 2014)

Yes, it's much better to just let those poor people die than let people wait for elective operations. 

Got to have our priorities. ANd spend twice as much for them.


----------



## konradv (Dec 28, 2014)

Can you cite some of those "brags"?  I'll bet you can't.  Canada's single-payer, on the other hand, that's the ticket.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Dec 28, 2014)

The Conservatives are currently in power in the UK.


----------



## paulitician (Dec 28, 2014)

American Communists/Progressives love to boast about how wonderful Great Britain is. They've been doing it for many years. They see the Brits as fellow Communist Globalists. It's a strange worship mentality. American Communists/Progressives strive to be British Communist Globalists. They see that as being the 'Gold Standard' of Communist Globalism.

But the reality is, Great Britain is in awful shape. It's Healthcare System is in shambles. Its People do not live well in general. A recent study concluded that if Great Britain were a State in the U.S., it would rank only above Mississippi in standard of living. Its People are poorer than average Americans, and only getting poorer. So boasting about Great Britain may be all the rage with American Communists/Progressives, but the reality is actually pretty ugly.


----------



## konradv (Dec 28, 2014)

paulitician said:


> American Communists/Progressives love to boast about how wonderful Great Britain is. They've been doing it for many years. They see the Brits as fellow Communist Globalists. It's a strange worship mentality. American Communists/Progressives strive to be British Communist Globalists. They see that as being the 'Gold Standard' of Communist Globalism.
> 
> But the reality is, Great Britain is in awful shape. It's Healthcare System is in shambles. Its People do not live well in general. A recent study concluded that if Great Britain were a State in the U.S., it would rank only above Mississippi in standard of living. Its People are poorer than average Americans, and only getting poorer. So boasting about Great Britain may be all the rage with American Communists/Progressives, but the reality is actually pretty ugly.


Cite?  I haven't seen any of these phantom posts.  They certainly aren't nearly as prevalent as conservatives and libertarians praising Putin.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Dec 28, 2014)

It's a good system, that is underfunded and could be better, like all systems, but no one is bragging about it.  It just works, unlike our fucked mess even with the ACA.


----------



## paulitician (Dec 28, 2014)

konradv said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > American Communists/Progressives love to boast about how wonderful Great Britain is. They've been doing it for many years. They see the Brits as fellow Communist Globalists. It's a strange worship mentality. American Communists/Progressives strive to be British Communist Globalists. They see that as being the 'Gold Standard' of Communist Globalism.
> ...



Do some research. On average, Americans live much better than British Citizens. Its People really don't live very well on average. A recent study concluded, as far as income and other variables go, Great Britain would rank near the bottom in standard of living if it were a U.S. State.


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 28, 2014)

healthmyths said:


> Remember these famous words from Hussein???
> "_I pledge we’ll lower premiums by up to $2,500 for a typical family per year….. We’ll do it by the end of my first term as President of the United States.   _


I believe he has done just that seeing how the typical family in this country is living in, or on the edge of, poverty. 











This one is purely for entertainment value...


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 28, 2014)

paulitician said:


> American Communists/Progressives love to boast about how wonderful Great Britain is. They've been doing it for many years. They see the Brits as fellow Communist Globalists. It's a strange worship mentality. American Communists/Progressives strive to be British Communist Globalists. They see that as being the 'Gold Standard' of Communist Globalism.
> 
> But the reality is, Great Britain is in awful shape. It's Healthcare System is in shambles. Its People do not live well in general. A recent study concluded that if Great Britain were a State in the U.S., it would rank only above Mississippi in standard of living. Its People are poorer than average Americans, and only getting poorer. So boasting about Great Britain may be all the rage with American Communists/Progressives, but the reality is actually pretty ugly.



Okay, guys, this is where you see Paulbots got full crazy. 

The UK has a longer life expectency, a lower infant mortality rate than we do, and it spends only 8% of its GDP on health care, as opposed to 18% in the US>


----------



## konradv (Dec 28, 2014)

paulitician said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > Cite?  I haven't seen any of these phantom posts.  They certainly aren't nearly as prevalent as conservatives and libertarians praising Putin.
> ...


Try reading for comprehension.  The cite wasn't requested to confirm Britain's standard of living, but to show where liberals have been praising them.  If you're the one making a contention, it's your duty to do the research and provide the citations, BTW.


----------



## paulitician (Dec 29, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > American Communists/Progressives love to boast about how wonderful Great Britain is. They've been doing it for many years. They see the Brits as fellow Communist Globalists. It's a strange worship mentality. American Communists/Progressives strive to be British Communist Globalists. They see that as being the 'Gold Standard' of Communist Globalism.
> ...



Average American Citizens live much better than average British Citizens do. Great Britain would rank among the poorest States if it were a state in the U.S. Americans make more money and live more comfortably. So all the Communist/Progressive boasting about Great Britain, really is empty wishful thinking bluster.


----------



## paulitician (Dec 29, 2014)

konradv said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...



Compared to Americans, average Brits don't live very well. That's the dirty little secret American Communists/Progressives don't wanna talk about. Only the state of Mississippi would rank lower than Great Britain if it were a state in the U.S.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 29, 2014)

paulitician said:


> Average American Citizens live much better than average British Citizens do. Great Britain would rank among the poorest States if it were a state in the U.S. Americans make more money and live more comfortably. So all the Communist/Progressive boasting about Great Britain, really is empty wishful thinking bluster.



Frankly, I work for a British company.  They look down their noses at us, and frankly, I can't blame them. 

This is a country where a majority thinks Angels are a real thing.


----------



## paulitician (Dec 30, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Average American Citizens live much better than average British Citizens do. Great Britain would rank among the poorest States if it were a state in the U.S. Americans make more money and live more comfortably. So all the Communist/Progressive boasting about Great Britain, really is empty wishful thinking bluster.
> ...



That's cool. But the reality is, average British Citizens don't live very well compared to average American Citizens. And they can look down their noses if they wish. But without us, they'd be just a weak little inconsequential island nation. Great Britain is a long long way from their glory days. We're their backbone at this point.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 30, 2014)

paulitician said:


> That's cool. But the reality is, average British Citizens don't live very well compared to average American Citizens. And they can look down their noses if they wish. But without us, they'd be just a weak little inconsequential island nation. Great Britain is a long long way from their glory days. We're their backbone at this point.



America is a long way from it's glory days, dude.  And we don't live that well, either.  We used to, before your Sugar Daddies the Koch Brothers started fucking things up.


----------



## paulitician (Dec 31, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > That's cool. But the reality is, average British Citizens don't live very well compared to average American Citizens. And they can look down their noses if they wish. But without us, they'd be just a weak little inconsequential island nation. Great Britain is a long long way from their glory days. We're their backbone at this point.
> ...



Compared to the rest of the world, Americans live extremely well. Just because you're a whiny loser, doesn't mean all others are as well. Get educated, get a better job. Being a loser is your call. Stop blaming and hating others for your own failings.


----------



## lutraphile (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 31, 2014)

paulitician said:


> Compared to the rest of the world, Americans live extremely well. Just because you're a whiny loser, doesn't mean all others are as well. Get educated, get a better job. Being a loser is your call. Stop blaming and hating others for your own failings.



Guy, America is in decline because you stupid-ass Cleetuses undid most of the progress of the 20th century.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Dec 31, 2014)

paulitician said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Canada's Middle Class just passed the US and having the most wealthy middle class in the world.  Northern European countries will also soon pass the US (including the UK).
BBC News - Canada passes US in middle-class wealth
Corresponding links to the BBC article:
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/23/u...-richest.html?rref=upshot&_r=0&abt=0002&abg=1
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/04/23/upshot/about-the-data.html?abt=0002&abg=1
LIS Cross-National Data Center in Luxembourg

paulitician seems to be still drinking  the America is #1 in the world Kool-aid.  Unfortunately, the US is slipping globally and one important reason why the US is slipping is the demise of the middle class.
I'll debate paulitician anytime he wants on this, anytime.


----------



## paulitician (Jan 1, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Compared to the rest of the world, Americans live extremely well. Just because you're a whiny loser, doesn't mean all others are as well. Get educated, get a better job. Being a loser is your call. Stop blaming and hating others for your own failings.
> ...



No, you're a just a bitter loser. But that's all on you. Like i said, get educated and get a better job. The opportunities are there. There's much more opportunity here in the the U.S., than there is in any other Nation on earth. That's just fact. You should consider yourself very blessed you're a part of this Nation. 

So stop hating and blaming others. Your life is what you've made of it. You can either change it, or accept it and live it with grace and dignity. But bitterness and envy is no way to live. Good luck and God Bless.


----------



## paulitician (Jan 1, 2015)

kiwiman127 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Average American Citizens still live better than most other Citizens on this earth. Other studies have shown that. Average Brits for example, do not live very well in comparison. If it were a U.S. state, it would rank near the bottom in terms of overall standard of living.

More Americans own homes, land, cars, and have higher incomes. That's the reality. So no one should be too quick to boast about Communist/Socialist Nations like Great Britain. Its Citizens live surprisingly poorly. They're not at all Utopias.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 1, 2015)

paulitician said:


> No, you're a just a bitter loser. But that's all on you. Like i said, get educated and get a better job. The opportunities are there. There's much more opportunity here in the the U.S., than there is in any other Nation on earth. That's just fact. You should consider yourself very blessed you're a part of this Nation.
> 
> So stop hating and blaming others. Your life is what you've made of it. You can either change it, or accept it and live it with grace and dignity. But bitterness and envy is no way to live. Good luck and God Bless.



Guy, I'm better educated than you are and I have a good job. I used to have a BETTER job until you guys got control of the economy and fucked everything up.  

Actually, I love my country and unlke you, I served in her armed forces.  It's her people I don't have much use for. Particularly the dumb-ass red state bubba rednecks who think angels are a real thing and you need guns to make up for your tiny peckers.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 1, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > American Communists/Progressives love to boast about how wonderful Great Britain is. They've been doing it for many years. They see the Brits as fellow Communist Globalists. It's a strange worship mentality. American Communists/Progressives strive to be British Communist Globalists. They see that as being the 'Gold Standard' of Communist Globalism.
> ...


on the UN human development index....which is a comparative measure of life expectancy,literacy,education,standards of living, and quality of life for countries world wide the US is no 5...the UK is no 14....just sayin.....


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 1, 2015)

Harry Dresden said:


> on the UN human development index....which is a comparative measure of life expectancy,literacy,education,standards of living, and quality of life for countries world wide the US is no 5...the UK is no 14....just sayin.....



But they are way ahead of us on health care.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 1, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > on the UN human development index....which is a comparative measure of life expectancy,literacy,education,standards of living, and quality of life for countries world wide the US is no 5...the UK is no 14....just sayin.....
> ...


once again Joe....Health Care or Health System?.....i have the use of UCI Medical Center or St.Josephs Medical Center....i dont think the UK has anything better than those 2 places....


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 2, 2015)

Harry Dresden said:


> once again Joe....Health Care or Health System?.....i have the use of UCI Medical Center or St.Josephs Medical Center....i dont think the UK has anything better than those 2 places....



Does everyone have access to that?


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 2, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, it's much better to just let those poor people die than let people wait for elective operations.
> 
> Got to have our priorities. ANd spend twice as much for them.



I had knee replacement surgery about 3 months ago.  It was elective and, to ME, it was the number one priority.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 2, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > once again Joe....Health Care or Health System?.....i have the use of UCI Medical Center or St.Josephs Medical Center....i dont think the UK has anything better than those 2 places....
> ...



If you bleeding hearts actually put your money where you put your mouth they would.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 2, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > No, you're a just a bitter loser. But that's all on you. Like i said, get educated and get a better job. The opportunities are there. There's much more opportunity here in the the U.S., than there is in any other Nation on earth. That's just fact. You should consider yourself very blessed you're a part of this Nation.
> ...



If you were worth a crap, you would still have that better job.  Look in the mirror and blame yourself although your automatic mindset it to blame someone else for your failings.  If you had anything to offer, you wouldn't have lost that supposed better job.  As far as education, I'll put my three degrees, two of which are advanced, and the universities where I earned them above your community college anytime boy.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 2, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Average American Citizens live much better than average British Citizens do. Great Britain would rank among the poorest States if it were a state in the U.S. Americans make more money and live more comfortably. So all the Communist/Progressive boasting about Great Britain, really is empty wishful thinking bluster.
> ...



They look down their noses at YOU.  I can't blame them.


----------



## Indofred (Jan 2, 2015)

The people that have no health insurance, and would have no way to pay for it, would be happy at having something to help them in a dire situation, even if it wasn't perfect.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 2, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> If you bleeding hearts actually put your money where you put your mouth they would.



Guy, it's not a matter of money.  Most countries with single payer cover everyone and they spend a lot LESS than we do.  Mostly because the don't let the hospitals and insurance companies rape the consumer.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 2, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> They look down their noses at YOU. I can't blame them.



Naw, i have a pretty good relationship with them.  But they mostly consider Americans to be piss ignorant. 

Because a lot of you are.  Especially South of the Mason-Dixon line.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 2, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > If you bleeding hearts actually put your money where you put your mouth they would.
> ...



You say it isn't about money then your entire answer centers around COSTS.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 2, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > They look down their noses at YOU. I can't blame them.
> ...



Since you work with them, their image must be based on you.  Don't blame the rest of us when you're the one they deal with.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 2, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> If you were worth a crap, you would still have that better job. Look in the mirror and blame yourself although your automatic mindset it to blame someone else for your failings. If you had anything to offer, you wouldn't have lost that supposed better job. As far as education, I'll put my three degrees, two of which are advanced, and the universities where I earned them above your community college anytime boy.



Okay, guy, you basically sound too piss ignorant to believe that you have any degree that didn't come from a place where they didn't teach about talking snakes.  

Kind of hard to keep a job when your company loses 70% of its business in Bush's recession, which is what happened.  You guys fucked it up, and now you are stuck with Obama.  Enjoy the burn.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 2, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Since you work with them, their image must be based on you. Don't blame the rest of us when you're the one they deal with.



I know this will amaze you, but the British have TV's. And when they see guys like THIS-  


They realize how piss ignorant your part of the country is.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 2, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > If you were worth a crap, you would still have that better job. Look in the mirror and blame yourself although your automatic mindset it to blame someone else for your failings. If you had anything to offer, you wouldn't have lost that supposed better job. As far as education, I'll put my three degrees, two of which are advanced, and the universities where I earned them above your community college anytime boy.
> ...



So yours did come from a community college.

Not if you're worth keeping.  Guess you were in the lower 70%.  

YOU lost YOUR job because the company felt you weren't worth keeping.  They had to keep someone.  Why not you?  Wait, I know.  You weren't worth it.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 2, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> You say it isn't about money then your entire answer centers around COSTS.



Yes, exactly.  Ed Hanaway's NINE FIGURE retirement package does not add to treatment.  He was given that because he made Cigna profitable by denying treatment to people like Nataline Sarkisyan.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 2, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Since you work with them, their image must be based on you. Don't blame the rest of us when you're the one they deal with.
> ...



Sounds to me as if you think adhering to a religion makes me piss ignorant.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 2, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > You say it isn't about money then your entire answer centers around COSTS.
> ...



So it is about money?  That means you lied when you said it wasn't asshole.  That's why I can't trust your kind.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 2, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> So yours did come from a community college.



No, it came from a University.  Next.  



Conservative65 said:


> Not if you're worth keeping. Guess you were in the lower 70%.
> 
> YOU lost YOUR job because the company felt you weren't worth keeping. They had to keep someone. Why not you? Wait, I know. You weren't worth it.



The people they kept weren't worth it either.  very few of them still work there. But they were kept because they had been recent hires that worked for a lot less than those of  us who were hired during the good times made.  That's the point.  

And again, the fact that I had extensive medical bills and this company had a habit of firing people when they got sick, injured or pregnant didn't help.  Until someone sued them for $300,000.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 2, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > You say it isn't about money then your entire answer centers around COSTS.
> ...



Are you an insider with Cigna?  Making claims like that must mean you are.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 2, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > American Communists/Progressives love to boast about how wonderful Great Britain is. They've been doing it for many years. They see the Brits as fellow Communist Globalists. It's a strange worship mentality. American Communists/Progressives strive to be British Communist Globalists. They see that as being the 'Gold Standard' of Communist Globalism.
> ...



Americans are by nature more likely to participate in risky behavior and you first have to compare what constitutes a live birth in the UK before you compare those numbers.

Some countries do not count extremely premature babies, some don't count a birth until it is several days old.

Infant Mortality A Deceptive Statistic National Review Online



> *Gross differences in the fundamental definition of “live birth” invalidate comparisons of early neonatal death rates. *The United States strictly adheres to the WHO definition of live birth (any infant “irrespective of the duration of the pregnancy, which . . . breathes or shows any other evidence of life . . . whether or not the umbilical cord has been cut or the placenta is attached”) and uses a strictly implemented linked birth and infant-death data set. On the contrary, many other nations, including highly developed countries in Western Europe, use far less strict definitions, all of which underreport the live births of more fragile infants who soon die. As a consequence, they falsely report more favorable neonatal- and infant-mortality rates.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 2, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > So yours did come from a community college.
> ...



Like a State University that just about anyone can get in.  

If the people they kept weren't worth it, you admitted you were worth less than them since they let you go and kept them.  If you are worthwhile and making money for the company, they'd keep you because you would be providing them something.  Still making excuses for your pitiful work ability.  

So that's how you live now.  You sued?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 2, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



Are you some kind of retard?  I have to honestly ask this, because I made a very plain statement that most people could understand, and you are kind of acting like Corky the Retard banging his head against the wall.  

No, there is PLENTY of money.  It's not being spent right.  It's not being spent on things that bring health care.  

We spend 18% of our GDP on health care, and we only cover 75% of our population.  The other industrialized countries spend 8-11% of their GDP on health care, cover everyone and have much better results than we have in terms of life expectancy, infant mortality, and overall health.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 2, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> Americans are by nature more likely to participate in risky behavior and you first have to compare what constitutes a live birth in the UK before you compare those numbers.
> 
> Some countries do not count extremely premature babies, some don't count a birth until it is several days old.



I dispensed with this argument pages ago. Please try to keep up.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 2, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Americans are by nature more likely to participate in risky behavior and you first have to compare what constitutes a live birth in the UK before you compare those numbers.
> ...



YEah like I'm going to waste my time hunting for your idiotic posts


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 2, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



You said it wasn't about money then said it was.  

It's not being spent right based on what, your opinion?  Your opinion doesn't count son.  

If that 25% isn't getting covered, YOU and the rest of the bleeding hearts find someone without it and pay their premiums.  I'm not interested.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 2, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> If the people they kept weren't worth it, you admitted you were worth less than them since they let you go and kept them. If you are worthwhile and making money for the company, they'd keep you because you would be providing them something. Still making excuses for your pitiful work ability.
> 
> So that's how you live now. You sued?



No, I didn't sue, because my line of work is not one where you want your name attached to lawsuits.  they still paid me a bunch of money when I left so I wouldn't sue.  

What I've found is that "worthwhile' doesn't really mean that much.  The boss would much rather keep the person who kisses his ass.   That's why we need unions and strong worker's rights.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 2, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> YEah like I'm going to waste my time hunting for your idiotic posts



Guy, we've debunked the whole "They aren't counting preemies" argument so many times, I'm amazed you guys still make it, but your side has this bizarre fixations on fetuses.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 2, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > YEah like I'm going to waste my time hunting for your idiotic posts
> ...


Sorry but what you cal discounting is about as meaningful as anything else you post


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 2, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> You said it wasn't about money then said it was.
> 
> It's not being spent right based on what, your opinion? Your opinion doesn't count son.



Please explain how paying Ed Hanaway, former president of Cigna, 100 million dollars to NOT work anymore enhances the quality of health care in any way. 

The problem with private insurance is that making sure that the patient gets treatment is the third priority after making sure that   employers rates are kept low and dividends are paid to shareholders.  That's why the system doesn't work DESPITE spending more than any country on earth.  

Clearly, they didn't teach you math at Talking Snake U. 




Conservative65 said:


> If that 25% isn't getting covered, YOU and the rest of the bleeding hearts find someone without it and pay their premiums. I'm not interested.



We did. We passed the ACA.  Problem solved.  Well, single payer would still be better.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 2, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



so you've got nothing to add to the discussion, then?   Thanks for playing.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 2, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Link me to the post in this thread where you "debunked" the infant mortality statistic differences.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 2, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Go back a couple of pages and you'll find it.


----------



## paulitician (Jan 2, 2015)

Harry Dresden said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



As far as home/land ownership and income goes, average American Citizens live better than average British Citizens. Most Brits live in nearly squalor-like conditions. Most Americans wouldn't accept living that way. 

So the American Communist/Progressive image of Brits living in royal extravagance, is pure fantasy. Very few live very well.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 2, 2015)

paulitician said:


> As far as home/land ownership and income goes, average American Citizens live better than average British Citizens. Most Brits live in nearly squalor-like conditions. Most Americans wouldn't accept living that way.
> 
> So the American Communist/Progressive image of Brits living in royal extravagance, is pure fantasy. Very few live very well.



Very few AMericans live that well anymore, thanks to your boy Reagan demolishing the middle class.


----------



## paulitician (Jan 2, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Sadly, the Democratic Party has fostered the Entitlement mentality. People like that Poster truly believe they deserve something. They truly believe stealing from fellow Citizens is just. 

The solution is to get better educated and find a better job. It really is that simple. But unfortunately, the Entitlement Whiners find it much easier to hate and blame others for their own failures. It's easier to demand a Freebie. 

Sir Winston Churchill summed it up perfectly many years ago...

"Socialism is a philosophy of failure, the creed of ignorance, and the gospel of envy, its inherent virtue is the equal sharing of misery."


----------



## paulitician (Jan 2, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > As far as home/land ownership and income goes, average American Citizens live better than average British Citizens. Most Brits live in nearly squalor-like conditions. Most Americans wouldn't accept living that way.
> ...



Have you ever been to the UK? I'll just say this, most Americans wouldn't accept living the way average UK Citizens live. Average Brits live in what most Americans would call 'squalor-like conditions.' Like i said, if Great Britain were a state in the U.S., it would be considered one of the poorest states.

And as far as Reagan goes, you're just sounding like a bitter old Communist/Progressive loser. I mean the man hasn't been President in several decades. So still whining about how he somehow destroyed your life, is incredibly pitiful. If your life sucks, that's all on you. No President made you a loser. Your own decisions have led you to where you are in life. It's time for you to accept that. Living a life of bitterness and envy, really is no way to live.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 2, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Sadly, the Democratic Party has fostered the Entitlement mentality. People like that Poster truly believe they deserve something. They truly believe stealing from fellow Citizens is just.



One more time, guy.  When the poor steal, it's called Crime. When the rich steal, it's called profit. 

If people were paid fair wages for their work, there wouldn't be a need for government to "Steal" it back.  Oh, we'd still need money for things like Social Security and Medicare, because we aren't a society of Libertarian Assholes.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 2, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Have you ever been to the UK? I'll just say this, most Americans wouldn't accept living the way average UK Citizens live. Average Brits live in what most Americans would call 'squalor-like conditions.' Like i said, if Great Britain were a state in the U.S., it would be considered one of the poorest states.



Yes, I have. It was very nice.  I'm guessing you don't even own a passport.


----------



## paulitician (Jan 2, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever been to the UK? I'll just say this, most Americans wouldn't accept living the way average UK Citizens live. Average Brits live in what most Americans would call 'squalor-like conditions.' Like i said, if Great Britain were a state in the U.S., it would be considered one of the poorest states.
> ...



Some parts are beautiful. But we're talking about average British Citizens. And most of them live in what most Americans would call 'squalor-like conditions.' And as far as home/land ownership and income goes, it's not even close. Americans live much better. That's just fact. Sorry to be the one to burst your Communist/Progressive fantasy bubble. But it is what it is.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 2, 2015)

paulitician said:


> And as far as Reagan goes, you're just sounding like a bitter old Communist/Progressive loser. I mean the man's hasn't been President in several decades. So still whining about how he somehow destroyed your life, is incredibly pitiful. If your life sucks, that's all on you. No President made you a loser. Your own decisions have led you to where you are in life. It's time for you to accept that. Living a life of bitterness and envy, really is no way to live.



actually, I voted for Reagan twice.  And in 2008, when my douchebag boss illegally fired me because I had medical issues, his response was, "Good thing I don't have to deal with a union."  Reagan started that, he declared war on the middle class when he fired the PATCO workers. 

Despite all the damage that the GOP does to the country, I usually land on my feet.  

But in my dotage, I realize who's got my back and who is likely to stick a knife in it.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 2, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Some parts are beautiful. But we're talking about average British Citizens. And most of them live in what most Americans would call 'squalor-like conditions.' And as far as home/land ownership and income goes, it's not even close. Americans live much better. That's just fact. Sorry to be the one to burst your Communist/Progressive fantasy bubble. But it is what it is.



YOu know what, I'll believe my own eyes over the rantings of Libertarian loons.

LIbertarians are right wing hippies.


----------



## paulitician (Jan 2, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > And as far as Reagan goes, you're just sounding like a bitter old Communist/Progressive loser. I mean the man's hasn't been President in several decades. So still whining about how he somehow destroyed your life, is incredibly pitiful. If your life sucks, that's all on you. No President made you a loser. Your own decisions have led you to where you are in life. It's time for you to accept that. Living a life of bitterness and envy, really is no way to live.
> ...



Bitter and envious. That's how you've chosen to live your life. So you are a loser. There's no doubt about that. You certainly wouldn't make for a valuable employee. You're too hateful and small-minded. You serve no purpose for a business trying to succeed. You're useless dead weight. You're a cancer to any business. 

But hey, the good news is that you still have time to reverse course. Stop hating and blaming others. Only you can turn your life around. So do it.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 2, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


 
What's worse about the ones that enable the entitlement mentality to fest


JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > You said it wasn't about money then said it was.
> ...


 
I said YOU pay them not someone else you can force to pay the subsidies.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 2, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > If the people they kept weren't worth it, you admitted you were worth less than them since they let you go and kept them. If you are worthwhile and making money for the company, they'd keep you because you would be providing them something. Still making excuses for your pitiful work ability.
> ...


 
Sure it does.  You weren't kept because you weren't worthwhile.  Saying it doesn't mean much is simply your way of making yourself feel better so you can blame someone else for being worthless. 

Anyone that needs a union to do his bidding isn't worth whatever he/she makes.  I'm doing just fine and never had a union extort for me.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 2, 2015)

paulitician said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


 
That would involve him actually doing something to better himself.  As long as he can blame someone else and his enablers tell him it isn't his fault, he has an out.


----------



## paulitician (Jan 2, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Some parts are beautiful. But we're talking about average British Citizens. And most of them live in what most Americans would call 'squalor-like conditions.' And as far as home/land ownership and income goes, it's not even close. Americans live much better. That's just fact. Sorry to be the one to burst your Communist/Progressive fantasy bubble. But it is what it is.
> ...



Yet you're not living in your UK 'Utopia.' Go figure?


----------



## paulitician (Jan 2, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Yeah, Churchill was so spot-on all those years ago. It really is a 'Gospel of Envy.' The Entitlement Whiners truly believe they're owed something. They believe it's ok to steal from fellow Citizens because they 'deserve' something for nothing. They are losers. It is what it is.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 2, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Bitter and envious. That's how you've chosen to live your life. So you are a loser. There's no doubt about that. You certainly wouldn't make for a valuable employee. You're too hateful and small-minded. You serve no purpose for a business trying to succeed. You're useless dead weight. You're a cancer to any business.
> 
> But hey, the good news is that you still have time to reverse course. Stop hating and blaming others. Only you can turn your life around. So do it.



Guy, you don't work with me and you don't even know what I do for a living.  I know a lot of people I think are assholes, but they are good at what they do. 

I'm good at what I do.  I don't need to worship greed to be good at what I do.  

Point was, in that last job, I did exactly what I was supposed to do.  I got product to where it needed to be on time and under budget.  The people above me, the ones who deluded themselves into thinking that we could keep this customer forever and not have to budge on price.... they are the ones who blew it.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 2, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Yet you're not living in your UK 'Utopia.' Go figure?



Well, we can fix this country, and smack the stupid bible thumping, gun toting assholes into the dirt. 

So it's a twofer.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 2, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> That would involve him actually doing something to better himself. As long as he can blame someone else and his enablers tell him it isn't his fault, he has an out.



I improve myself all the time.  Last year I got Six Sigma certified. (It's an important thing in my industry). 

I just don't buy into the notion that my employer has my best interest in mind.  THeir interest is to make money.  I get that.  There's no compelling reason why I should let them manage my health insurance.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 2, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Yeah, Churchill was so spot-on all those years ago. It really is a 'Gospel of Envy.' The Entitlement Whiners truly believe they're owed something. They believe it's ok to steal from fellow Citizens because they 'deserve' something for nothing. They are losers. It is what it is.



Churchill was a racist crazy person whose own people couldn't vote him out fast enough when the war was over.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 2, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


 
Just challenge one of them to use their own money voluntarily so the rest of us don't have to be forced to do it their way and see how quickly they use "we live in a society" or "I would if I could".


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 2, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > That would involve him actually doing something to better himself. As long as he can blame someone else and his enablers tell him it isn't his fault, he has an out.
> ...


 
If you're so good, you wouldn't have been let go with the 70% you say were let go.  They would have kept YOU and some other guy would have gone. 

I'm willing to bet you have the option of not being part of your employer's healthcare plan.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 2, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Just challenge one of them to use their own money voluntarily so the rest of us don't have to be forced to do it their way and see how quickly they use "we live in a society" or "I would if I could".



No, I'm already paying for my own health insurance.  I work at a job I really don't enjoy because part of that is health insurance.  Which means I should be reasonably sure that if I get sick, it's going to be there for me. 

Or we can do the sensible thing, get rid of private insurance, go to single payer and spend a lot less while covering everyone.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 2, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Yet you're not living in your UK 'Utopia.' Go figure?
> ...


 
You couldn't smack yourself in the dirt much less anyone else. 

Don't like my Bible or my guns, come and try to take either one.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 2, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> If you're so good, you wouldn't have been let go with the 70% you say were let go. They would have kept YOU and some other guy would have gone.
> .



Do you even know how businesses work?  Of course, they weren't going to keep their senior employees when they lost 60% of their business.  They were going to keep the people who would work cheap.  

It's a little more complicated than that, of course, such as I was specifically tasked to the customer we lost because the witch they paid six figures to take care of their account never bothered to visit them.  So there's that.



Conservative65 said:


> I'm willing to bet you have the option of not being part of your employer's healthcare plan.



Yeah, but It's not like they are going to pay me what they are spending on my share of health insurance. Or that I could get a comparable health plan at my age.  Now, if we had a Medicare buy in like everyone suggested we get in ObamaCare, that wouldn't have been a problem. 

But some little pissant screamed "Eeek, socialism" and that was that.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 2, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> You couldn't smack yourself in the dirt much less anyone else.
> 
> Don't like my Bible or my guns, come and try to take either one.



Hey, how about that Gay Marriage you guys said would never happen?  Oh, wait, it's legal in 35 states now.  And you can't refuse to bake their cake. 

Bwahahahahahaha.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 2, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > If you're so good, you wouldn't have been let go with the 70% you say were let go. They would have kept YOU and some other guy would have gone.
> ...


 
If you are as good as you claim and making them as much as you imply, they would have kept you but whatever makes you feel better. 

Nor should they.  Sounds as if you don't know the difference between pay/salary and benefits. 

What some little piss ant screamed was someone owes me something for less or nothing that someone else had to earn.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 2, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > You couldn't smack yourself in the dirt much less anyone else.
> ...


 
It's legal because ACTIVIST JUDGES said it was.  I guess you whiners have to use them because you know you don't have enough votes in many of those States to do it through the democratic process.  It must sad to know you have to go around things to do what the rest of us got passed through legislation. 

Trust me.  There are ways to keep from baking those cakes without supposedly violating some right a fag thinks he has.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 2, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Sorry you did nothing of the sort in this thread.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 2, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


 
You know how that type works.  They say something and make a claim they can't prove.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 2, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > As far as home/land ownership and income goes, average American Citizens live better than average British Citizens. Most Brits live in nearly squalor-like conditions. Most Americans wouldn't accept living that way.
> ...


 
I do.  Don't be pissy because you can't cut it.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 2, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly, the Democratic Party has fostered the Entitlement mentality. People like that Poster truly believe they deserve something. They truly believe stealing from fellow Citizens is just.
> ...


 
Because a business makes more than you think they should and they don't pay someone what you think they should doesn't mean profit it stealing. 

If someone has $7.25/hour skills and gets paid &.25/hour, that's a fair wage.  That you don't like what a business owner pays is tough shit. 

The only assholes are those like you that think one person somehow deserves what another person has earned.


----------



## paulitician (Jan 2, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



It's all about the Freebies. They play the poor victim to justify stealing from fellow Citizens. It's what losers do.


----------



## paulitician (Jan 2, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



BAM!


----------



## paulitician (Jan 2, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Like Churchill said, the 'Gospel of Envy.' They're losers, therefore they feel they're justified in stealing from others. And that Poster wonders why he or she got fired. I mean, it's pretty obvious why. He or she is a bitter whiny Entitlement douche. A cancer to any business. Yet he or she still bleats on & on about how it's all Ronald Reagan's fault. It's actually kinda funny.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 2, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


 
It's easy to tell Liberals.  When something happens to them, they quickly blame someone else even if it's 30 years in the past.  Born losers.  You could give them the job they wanted, making what they wanted, and they would still find a way to screw it up.


----------



## paulitician (Jan 2, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



Yeah, blaming Ronald Reagan for being a loser, is as pathetic as it gets. I mean come on, at some point ya gotta move on and make something of yourself. No President makes anyone a loser. A loser is a loser because of their own decisions in life. 

I understand it's much easier to blame a convenient Boogeyman, but come on, if you're still a loser 40yrs. later, that's all on you. No President has that kind of control of your life.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 2, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


 
The thing is some people want to be controlled.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 2, 2015)

Why not just ask the people in the UK if they would like to adopt our healthcare system


----------



## paulitician (Jan 2, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



It just makes them feel justified in demanding those Freebies. 'The Boogeyman made me a loser.' It's outright theft. They just wanna steal from their fellow Citizens. They truly feel they're 'Entitled' to someone else's income.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 2, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


 
It goes back to how many were raised.  When they failed, they were told that "it's OK" or "it's not your fault".  As they got older, it was second nature to think failing was OK or someone else was to blame. 

For the record, failing does not make one a failure.  Failing to learn from your mistakes does.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 2, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Why not just ask the people in the UK if they would like to adopt our healthcare system


Why not move to the UK if you want their health care system?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 2, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> If you are as good as you claim and making them as much as you imply, they would have kept you but whatever makes you feel better.



Again, you work on the assumption that the same people who managed to blow off a 20 million dollar account really were smart enough to realize who their producers were and could just tell them from the ass-kissers.  

Hint- they couldn't.  



Conservative65 said:


> Nor should they. Sounds as if you don't know the difference between pay/salary and benefits.



As far as I'm concerned, there is no difference.  It's part of a compensation package. Now, here's the gag.  If they paid employees a lump sum and said, "Go ahead and negotiate for your own insurance", the insurance system would collapse within a few years.  The young would pocket the money and the old wouldn't be able to get insurance at any price.  



Conservative65 said:


> It's legal because ACTIVIST JUDGES said it was. I guess you whiners have to use them because you know you don't have enough votes in many of those States to do it through the democratic process. It must sad to know you have to go around things to do what the rest of us got passed through legislation.



No, I just dont think anyone should be able to vote on what your rights are.  Sorry. When you haters were pressed for a good reason why gays shouldn't be able to get married, your whole argument rested on "I think it's icky" and "My Imaginary Friend in the Sky says it's bad!"  No wonder the judges are bitch-slapping you. 



Conservative65 said:


> I do. Don't be pissy because you can't cut it.



Uh, guy, nobody I know lives as well as my parents did, including my brother who is in the same union doing the same line of work.  There's been a war on the Middle Class for the last 35 years.  Which is unfortunate, because it's a middle class that holds up a society. 



Conservative65 said:


> Because a business makes more than you think they should and they don't pay someone what you think they should doesn't mean profit it stealing.
> 
> If someone has $7.25/hour skills and gets paid &.25/hour, that's a fair wage. That you don't like what a business owner pays is tough shit.



Or we just vote to raise the minimum wage, which is what is happening around the country.  What, you suddenly don't like the way people vote when they aren't hating on gay folks? 



Conservative65 said:


> Trust me. There are ways to keep from baking those cakes without supposedly violating some right a fag thinks he has.



Yeah, i guess putting up that "out of business" sign when you've been socked with a bunch of fines for being an asshole was totally worth showing those fags....


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 2, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> It goes back to how many were raised. When they failed, they were told that "it's OK" or "it's not your fault". As they got older, it was second nature to think failing was OK or someone else was to blame.
> 
> For the record, failing does not make one a failure. Failing to learn from your mistakes does.



Yup. You're right.  My mistake was thinking Republicans could be trusted to not fuck the middle class.  

Not going ot make that mistake again.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 2, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Like Churchill said, the 'Gospel of Envy.' They're losers, therefore they feel they're justified in stealing from others. And that Poster wonders why he or she got fired. I mean, it's pretty obvious why. He or she is a bitter whiny Entitlement douche. A cancer to any business. Yet he or she still bleats on & on about how it's all Ronald Reagan's fault. It's actually kinda funny.



Yeah, this would be the same racist crazy Churchill that got thrown out of office while he was at the Potsdam conference because he was nuts and wanted to start a war with Russia. 

The only losers i see are Libertarians who want to live in a civilized society and don't want to pay for it or follow the rules.  

(Oh, I got fired because our managers managed to lose 60% of our business in a year when they were sniffing each other's farts.   It was brilliant.)


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 2, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> It goes back to how many were raised. When they failed, they were told that "it's OK" or "it's not your fault". As they got older, it was second nature to think failing was OK or someone else was to blame.



Well, guy, I was raised in a very Republican, conservative, Catholic household.  

And, no, I didn't fail. I did exactly what my job was.  

But when you make a management decision to rape the customer with a 30% markup, at some point, they are going to get someone who knows what they are doing and buy direct from the manufacturer.  Which is pretty much what happened here.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 2, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > It goes back to how many were raised. When they failed, they were told that "it's OK" or "it's not your fault". As they got older, it was second nature to think failing was OK or someone else was to blame.
> ...


Still blaming others?


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 2, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > It goes back to how many were raised. When they failed, they were told that "it's OK" or "it's not your fault". As they got older, it was second nature to think failing was OK or someone else was to blame.
> ...


I'm middle class and they didn't do that to me.  Makes me think it was you that fucked yourself and now aren't man enough to admit it.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 2, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > If you are as good as you claim and making them as much as you imply, they would have kept you but whatever makes you feel better.
> ...



It can be done in a way as to not look like it and the fags can whine while sucking more dicks.


----------



## Ame®icano (Jan 3, 2015)

konradv said:


> Can you cite some of those "brags"?  I'll bet you can't.  Canada's single-payer, on the other hand, that's the ticket.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 3, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Still blaming others?



No, making an analysis of why something went wrong.  The self-delusion on this account was amazing. 

First it was, "Oh, they'll renew the contract."

Then it was "Oh, they just fired us, but don't worry, it'll take them a year to make the transition away from us". 

Then it was, "Oh, they changed over in a month, but don't worry, they'll come crawling back." 

They never did..  Then they had to let 70% of us go.  Oddly, they didn't fire any of the managers who made all the awful decisions.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 3, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> It can be done in a way as to not look like it and the fags can whine while sucking more dicks.



Again, you keep telling yourself that. 

You know what the problem with you homophobes are?  you are the most piss-ignorant, stupid people on the planet. Seriously, you care more about what kind of sex people are having than whether or not we have decent health care or good jobs.  You put Bush in the office for a second time because he promised he wouldn't let the gays get married. Forget Cheney's daughter is a carpet-muncher. no, no, Bush promises us he'll pass a sanctity of marriage amendment. 

Instead, he not only didn't do that, he crashed the economy AND attempted to let his Wall Street buddies loot social security.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 3, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> I'm middle class and they didn't do that to me. Makes me think it was you that fucked yourself and now aren't man enough to admit it.



No, it makes me think that every time a Bush gets in the White House, we have some kind of horrible recession that sets everyone back.  

That's what it makes me think.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 3, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Still blaming others?
> ...


Seems you made the bad decision of working for incompetents.

I'll ask again if you are so good and have such business savvy why haven't you started your own business?

You would have been richer than Gates by now if you're as good as you say you are


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 3, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> Seems you made the bad decision of working for incompetents.
> 
> I'll ask again if you are so good and have such business savvy why haven't you started your own business?
> 
> You would have been richer than Gates by now if you're as good as you say you are



Maybe some of us don't go through life thinking how we can fuck other people out of money?  I know this is a totally foreign concept to someone who seems to think 'Dead kids? Fuck them. No one is going to make me fill out an extra form for my gun!"


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 3, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Seems you made the bad decision of working for incompetents.
> ...


If you run an honest business you do not fuck other people out of money.

So what you're really saying is that you think you are incapable of being an honest businessman thus your projection issues


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 3, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> [
> If you run an honest business you do not fuck other people out of money.



Yeah, I wouldn't know.  Vendors, customers, managers... the way I can tell they are lying is their lips are moving. 




Skull Pilot said:


> [
> So what you're really saying is that you think you are incapable of being an honest businessman thus your projection issues



Oh, quite the contrary. My problem is that I'm reluctant to go for the throat.  For instance, I know if I quit my current job, I'm going to be royally fucking over my co-workers.  Not their fault, that management has shrunk down our department from 8 to 3 people and everyone is overworked and if I quit, the system would probably collapse. (I really can't even take a week's vacation at this point anymore) 

I'm sure you'd do this in a heartbeat, but I'm not eager to do it. IN fact, I've spent most of the last couple years working second and third jobs so I wouldn't have to.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 3, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



So you stay in a job you obviously hate and that doesn't pay you enough because your coworkers would suffer?

I'll amend my prior post.  You're too stupid to run a business thus your insecurities.

Here's a life lesson for you.  No one is irreplaceable.  If you quit your job I'll bet money that in a few months no one would even remember your name


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 3, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



Seems Joe was the incompetent.    He's full of excuses and blames anyone but himself.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 3, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



If you stay, I say you are fucking them over as poor of a worker as you are.  You claim to be so good at what you do.  I still don't see why your previous employer let you go if you were that good.  That means you are either not that good or you are a liar.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 3, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm middle class and they didn't do that to me. Makes me think it was you that fucked yourself and now aren't man enough to admit it.
> ...



I did well during both of them.  I paid more taxes with Clinton.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 3, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > It can be done in a way as to not look like it and the fags can whine while sucking more dicks.
> ...



I don't care what people do as long as they don't expect me to tolerate something I think is wrong or pay for the choices they makes.  

Perhaps you've heard of Michael Peroutka and Chuck Baldwin.  If not, look them up and they got my vote in South Carolina.  

Know what the problem is with you homo lovers?  You can't take no for an answer yet expect the rest of us to take it as one.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 3, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Still blaming others?
> ...



I thought it was the workers that were supposed to get all the credit?  Now, when things go poorly, it's the management's fault?  Typical double standard.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 3, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> So you stay in a job you obviously hate and that doesn't pay you enough because your coworkers would suffer?
> 
> I'll amend my prior post. You're too stupid to run a business thus your insecurities.
> 
> Here's a life lesson for you. No one is irreplaceable. If you quit your job I'll bet money that in a few months no one would even remember your name



NO, I like the job, I Just hate the pay.  

And, yes, I'm sure every place you ever left, they had a party when you left because you were an insufferable douchebag.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 3, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> I thought it was the workers that were supposed to get all the credit? Now, when things go poorly, it's the management's fault? Typical double standard.



Managers were the ones who made the awful decisions.   They were the ones who decided to BUY a new facility based on 3-year contract with a customer notorious for changing vendors every three years.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 3, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> I don't care what people do as long as they don't expect me to tolerate something I think is wrong or pay for the choices they makes.
> 
> Perhaps you've heard of Michael Peroutka and Chuck Baldwin. If not, look them up and they got my vote in South Carolina.
> 
> Know what the problem is with you homo lovers? You can't take no for an answer yet expect the rest of us to take it as one.



NO, I've just gotten to the point I don't give a fuck what you religious asshole think.  I simply want to crush all your hopes and dreams.  I want you to be sneared at in public every time you try to read from Big Book of Judean Fairy Tales every time you try to use it to justify your stupidity.  I want people who say "God" in public to be laughed at. 

Incidentally,the people who run your party.  They really do laugh at you bible thumpers behind your back. I've seen them do it.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 3, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought it was the workers that were supposed to get all the credit? Now, when things go poorly, it's the management's fault? Typical double standard.
> ...



I'd bet Joe that if things had gone well, you would be the first one giving the workers credit.  Why is it when things go poorly, people like you blame management but if things go well, you credit the workers?  It's no wonder you like Obama.  He takes credit when things go well but isn't to be found when things go poorly.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 3, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't care what people do as long as they don't expect me to tolerate something I think is wrong or pay for the choices they makes.
> ...



Tell you what.  I'll say God in public and wait for you to laugh at me.  Time, date, and location please.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 3, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> If you stay, I say you are fucking them over as poor of a worker as you are. You claim to be so good at what you do. I still don't see why your previous employer let you go if you were that good. That means you are either not that good or you are a liar.



Actually, I was awesome.  Never missed a deadline, never missed a shipment, negotiated lower prices. 

Which didn't help when I was a choice between my medical bills and the lady who kissed his ass all day and reminded him of his mom.  

Yes, companies that lose 60% of their business in a year don't make good decisions as to who to keep.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 3, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't care what people do as long as they don't expect me to tolerate something I think is wrong or pay for the choices they makes.
> ...



You can't even keep a job.  You couldn't crush you own hopes and dreams much less anyone else's.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 3, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > If you stay, I say you are fucking them over as poor of a worker as you are. You claim to be so good at what you do. I still don't see why your previous employer let you go if you were that good. That means you are either not that good or you are a liar.
> ...



According to you, you shouldn't have been let go.  Guess you're a liar.  

Still blaming someone else.  You'll never amount to anything more than a second rate peon until you start accepting responsibility for your own actions.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 3, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> I'd bet Joe that if things had gone well, you would be the first one giving the workers credit. Why is it when things go poorly, people like you blame management but if things go well, you credit the workers? It's no wonder you like Obama. He takes credit when things go well but isn't to be found when things go poorly.



Uh, yeah. Things don't get done without the guys ordering the product, confirming customer orders, shipping them and making sure the billing was done accurately.  Our team did this, they did it very well for three years and we had a GREAT relationship with our counterparts at the customer. 

On the other hand, the Managers were the one who hired Ms. "Never visit the client" for six figures, and then she bailed when the contract expired. 

Of course, I can see why you like Bush. He fucks up everything and you pretend he knew what he was doing. You are such a fucking tool.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 3, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> You can't even keep a job. You couldn't crush you own hopes and dreams much less anyone else's.



Uh, guy, stuff happens. I got a new job two weeks later.  I'm currently in negotiation for a job that will increase my pay by 20%.  I just have to get over the fact that, yes, i'm going to end up screwing over my co-workers.  

ANd, yes, the wonderful thing is, you guys, you stupid fucking bible thumpers, are on the wrong side of history. 

You are going to look really, really stupid in the history books when they discuss how gay marriage became legal.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 3, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd bet Joe that if things had gone well, you would be the first one giving the workers credit. Why is it when things go poorly, people like you blame management but if things go well, you credit the workers? It's no wonder you like Obama. He takes credit when things go well but isn't to be found when things go poorly.
> ...



Tools don't get promoted and hefty raises.  Tools like you are let go then lie about how good you are.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 3, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > You can't even keep a job. You couldn't crush you own hopes and dreams much less anyone else's.
> ...



The history books will have to print that activist, faggot loving judges went against the will of State legislatures.  The only ones that will look stupid are those that think the judicial branch should make laws and what the legislative branches do is not valid.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 3, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> ools don't get promoted and hefty raises. Tools like you are let go then lie about how good you are.



NO, guy, you really are a tool.  Most conservatives are.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 3, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> The history books will have to print that activist, faggot loving judges went against the will of State legislatures. The only ones that will look stupid are those that think the judicial branch should make laws and what the legislative branches do is not valid.



Except the courts have been doing that for years.  It's how mixed raced marriage laws were struck from the books, it's how silly abortion and birth control laws were struck from the books.  You guys have no problem overturning gun laws in the courts in states and cities where they dont want people packing heat. .  

Now, in an ideal world, yes, the Legislature should legislate and the Judicial branch should adjudicate. In the real world, Legislators are cowards worried about re-election and judges have to fix problems in the real world. 

IN the real world, the best two arguments your side could come up with against gay marriage were, "I think it's icky" and "My Magic Sky Fairy thinks it's Bad." 

To the first point, there's nothing gays do that straights don't. 38% of straights have done anal, 99% have done oral.  So you just need to get over yourself. 

To the second point. Besides the fact that this is the 21st century and we are reasonably sure there isn't a God, the fact is, there's a whole shitload of laws in the bible you don't follow.  You aren't stoning your neighbors for working tomorrow, and you aren't stoning your wives for not being virgins on their wedding day.  So again, you need to get over yourself.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 3, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > So you stay in a job you obviously hate and that doesn't pay you enough because your coworkers would suffer?
> ...


So you like working for incompetent douche bags that underpay you?  Like I said stupid.

And I've been my own boss for most of my life and guess what IDGAF what other people think of me.

Most places I worked I wasn't liked because I would work through lunch breaks, never called out sick, took very little vacation time and I grabbed every minute of overtime I could never complaining and usually got promotions over people who had been there longer while everyone else made sure they never missed a coffee break and did nothing but bitch, like you


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 3, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> So you like working for incompetent douche bags that underpay you? Like I said stupid.



You know what, after your boy Bush fucked up the economy, in 2009, I was happy to have a job.  I talk about Ms. Ass-kisser who was kept on.  Yup.  She stayed on for another year after I was let go.  Then the guy whose ass she was kissing took a job (with a vendor I had developed) and his replacement had no use for her.  

She was out of work for two years.  And even though this woman stabbed me in the back at every opportunity, I STILL got her in contact with one of the recruiters I work with in my resume business to help her find a job. 



Skull Pilot said:


> Most places I worked I wasn't liked because I would work through lunch breaks, never called out sick, took very little vacation time and I grabbed every minute of overtime I could never complaining and usually got promotions over people who had been there longer while everyone else made sure they never missed a coffee break and did nothing but bitch, like you



Guy, someone I don't think your coworkers disliked you for not taking lunch breaks.  

My guess is that you are probably as selfish and inconsiderate and lacking compassion for others are you are on this board.  And yes, people don't like that.  It does explain why you are so bitter.  I'd hate going to work if I didn't like the people I work with.


----------



## Political Junky (Jan 3, 2015)

paulitician said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


Links?


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 3, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > The history books will have to print that activist, faggot loving judges went against the will of State legislatures. The only ones that will look stupid are those that think the judicial branch should make laws and what the legislative branches do is not valid.
> ...



Last time I looked, there is an amendment related to gun rights.  I'm yet to see anything in the Constitution related to marriage, abortion, and birth control.  

So as long as judges rule the way you want, it's OK for them to rule?

Actually, although your percentages are what you say, if straight couples do oral, they're doing it on someone with a part different from theirs.  A straight female can't do oral on her husband's vagina.  

"We're reasonably sure there isn't a God".  Says who, you?  I'm reasonably sure that since no one can provide me an actual picture of the family member they say evolved from 20,000 generations ago, I can say that evolution doesn't exist with the same certainly you say God doesn't.  

I don't follow the old Jewish laws because I'm not Jewish.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 3, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > ools don't get promoted and hefty raises. Tools like you are let go then lie about how good you are.
> ...



No, most people that can't keep a job then blame anyone he can think of is a tool.  That would be you.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 3, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Last time I looked, there is an amendment related to gun rights. I'm yet to see anything in the Constitution related to marriage, abortion, and birth control.



No, there isn't. There's one about well-regulated militias.   And that's how the courts read that amendment for 200 years.  Then someone decided that, hell, if a crazy person can't have an semi-automatic rifle and a 100 round clip to shoot up a school, can any of us truly be free? 



Conservative65 said:


> So as long as judges rule the way you want, it's OK for them to rule?



Yeah, pretty much.  Anything that gets me to where I want the country to go, I'm cool with.  I've become a purely ends justifies the means kind of guy at this point in my life. 



Conservative65 said:


> Actually, although your percentages are what you say, if straight couples do oral, they're doing it on someone with a part different from theirs. A straight female can't do oral on her husband's vagina.



So your argument is that female tongues on vaginae are bad, but male tongues on vaginae are okay?  Seriously, this is your argument?  



Conservative65 said:


> "We're reasonably sure there isn't a God". Says who, you? I'm reasonably sure that since no one can provide me an actual picture of the family member they say evolved from 20,000 generations ago, I can say that evolution doesn't exist with the same certainly you say God doesn't.



Um. No.  We don't have pictures, we do have fossils.  We also have genetics that show that a humans and chimps share 98% of the same DNA. We have physiology that shows humans retain unneeded parts that are only explained by getting those traits from more primitive ancestors.  Seriously, such a limited mind, but it's what I expect from someone who dun graduated from Talking Snake U.  



Conservative65 said:


> I don't follow the old Jewish laws because I'm not Jewish.



When did Jesus cancel God's Perfect laws?   IN fact, Jesus said that all the old laws still apply. 

Are you one of these Christians who believes in the bible and never actually reads it? 



Conservative65 said:


> No, most people that can't keep a job then blame anyone he can think of is a tool. That would be you.



99% of the population finds themselves unemployed at some point.  somehow I doubt you've worked the same job your whole life.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 3, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Last time I looked, there is an amendment related to gun rights. I'm yet to see anything in the Constitution related to marriage, abortion, and birth control.
> ...



I've worked in the same field for 27 this past July 1 and I'm 49 years old.  Do the math dickhead.    Unlike you, although I've worked at two employers, having moved for a high position, I haven't been told to leave because I sucked.  You have.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 3, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> I've worked in the same field for 27 this past July 1 and I'm 49 years old. Do the math dickhead. Unlike you, although I've worked at two employers, having moved for a high position, I haven't been told to leave because I sucked. You have.



Yeah, guy, I've done the math. So we are supposed to beleive you've worked in the same job for 27 years and still found time to get three advanced degrees from Talking Snake U.   Something doesn't add up here. 

I was told to leave because they didn't have any work for me to do, and they paid me a hefty sum in "Please don't sue us" money.   Given that a few months later, they fired a bunch of other people, a lot of whom didn't get separation packages, I consider myself lucky, especially given that 1) Bush Crashed the economy 2 months later and 2) a lot of those folks were unemployed for months, or years.  I was working again within two weeks.  

So, no, guy, I know that you need to hate people who disagree with you, because honestly, your tiny little brain can't accept people just have different opinions.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 3, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > So you like working for incompetent douche bags that underpay you? Like I said stupid.
> ...



I never voted for Bush.  So he wasn't my guy.

A job is nothing but a means to an end.  Your problem is you have no plan.

 for Every job I took before I started working for myself I had a plan to get a promotion ASAP learn everything I could and then get a better job.

It's called ambition but whiners like you think that's a bad thing.  no wonder all you do is complain.  You don't have the balls to improve your own situation and blame everyone else


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 3, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> I never voted for Bush. So he wasn't my guy.
> 
> A job is nothing but a means to an end. Your problem is you have no plan.
> 
> for Every job I took before I started working for myself I had a plan to get a promotion ASAP learn everything I could and then get a better job.



so essentially, your plan was to just get ahead and fuck everyone else. No wonder your coworkers hated you. I'm developing an active dislike just reading your selfish, greedy posts.  

The conservative motto, "I've got mine, fuck you!"


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 4, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > I never voted for Bush. So he wasn't my guy.
> ...


So now your definition of fucking everyone over means improving yourself. No wonder you're in a dead end job working for people you hate and making less money than you think you could earn

Believe me if you leave a job to get a better one your current coworkers won't feel like you fucked them over.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 4, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > I've worked in the same field for 27 this past July 1 and I'm 49 years old. Do the math dickhead. Unlike you, although I've worked at two employers, having moved for a high position, I haven't been told to leave because I sucked. You have.
> ...


Did #2 and #3 while working.  

You should consider yourself lucky.  You elected a President that will take from me so you can live.  If you were as good as you claim, they would have kept you, PERIOD.  

I accept that people have different opinions.  I don't accept their opinions.  Seems your tiny brain can't tell the difference.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 4, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> You should consider yourself lucky. You elected a President that will take from me so you can live. If you were as good as you claim, they would have kept you, PERIOD.



No, I elected a president who is going to look out for working people instead of the rich, and wasn't a crazy fucking Mormon. 



Conservative65 said:


> I accept that people have different opinions. I don't accept their opinions. Seems your tiny brain can't tell the difference.



NO, guy, you keep clinging to a political philosophy that has failed.  THis is what you don't get.  With George W. Stupid, your side got EVERYTHING it ever wanted.  And if FAILED MISERABLY.   We are talking EPIC FAIL.   You got your wars, you got your tax cuts for rich people, you got deregulation.  The only thing you didn't get was letting Wall Street raid Social Security, but not for a lack of trying. 

And the end result was the worst economic crash in 80 years.  

But, damn, Bush kept them homos from getting married, that was the important thing.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 4, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > You should consider yourself lucky. You elected a President that will take from me so you can live. If you were as good as you claim, they would have kept you, PERIOD.
> ...



He was an arrogant n*****r that got elected due to skin color.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 4, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > I never voted for Bush. So he wasn't my guy.
> ...



Wrong.  My motto is I earned mine so earn yours and quit demanding I earn it for you.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 4, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > You should consider yourself lucky. You elected a President that will take from me so you can live. If you were as good as you claim, they would have kept you, PERIOD.
> ...


Unlike you, I did fine.  If you are going to vote for your interests, what's wrong with me doing the same?  It is unless you are saying I shouldn't.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 4, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > I've worked in the same field for 27 this past July 1 and I'm 49 years old. Do the math dickhead. Unlike you, although I've worked at two employers, having moved for a high position, I haven't been told to leave because I sucked. You have.
> ...


I bet they told you it was so you wouldn't sue.  That's YOUR story but I know you're a liar.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 4, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Wrong. My motto is I earned mine so earn yours and quit demanding I earn it for you.



Nobody ever earned anything on their own.  So it's really a matter of what is a fair distribution of the spoils.  

Now, I will actually agree with you, someone who sits at home all day collecting benefits all day is wrong. It's what you do about it that is the difference.  



Conservative65 said:


> Unlike you, I did fine. If you are going to vote for your interests, what's wrong with me doing the same? It is unless you are saying I shouldn't.



Well, I guess if you are a selfish asshole, you can do that.  But don't be surprise when a system doesn't work for a majority, the majority votes for something else and THEN votes to take money from you to pay for it. 



Conservative65 said:


> I bet they told you it was so you wouldn't sue. That's YOUR story but I know you're a liar.



They didn't just tell me that, they provided me documents to that effect.  You only get this severance package if you promise not to sue. They were pretty explicit about it.  I'm not the suing type anyway, and I already had my job search ramped up to 11 at that point anyway.  (Again, got the current gig less than two weeks later.) 

They knew they were in the wrong.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 4, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> He was an arrogant n*****r that got elected due to skin color.



Ah, now the real racism comes out.  

frankly, comparing Bush and Obama, Obama comes out much better.  

Bush was born into wealth and power, and pretty much spent his entire life being a fuckup, from the drinking to the dodging of his obligations to the National Guard to a string of failed businesses. 

Obama, despite being born in a country where he was a second class citizen, where the marriage that created him was still a crime in some states, worked hard all his life and acheived excellence in his field- politics.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 4, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong. My motto is I earned mine so earn yours and quit demanding I earn it for you.
> ...


Still parroting your President I see.  

So a high school dropout deserves what I earn.  It's not fair for him to get anything more than his skills allow despite how much you bleeding hearts desire it.

It's people who vote like you that allow them to do that.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 4, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > He was an arrogant n*****r that got elected due to skin color.
> ...



Obama was born to a runaway baby daddy and a piece of white trash that left him to live with his well off grandparents.  

He got where he got because of his skin color.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 4, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Still parroting your President I see.
> 
> So a high school dropout deserves what I earn. It's not fair for him to get anything more than his skills allow despite how much you bleeding hearts desire it.



does he deserve the same thing a person with a college education deserves? No. Does he deserve a fair wage to support a family?  Yes! 



Conservative65 said:


> It's people who vote like you that allow them to do that.



No, guy, it's actually kind of common sense.  I grew up in a white, working class neighborhood where most folks didn't have a college degree, but they had more sense than most of the college graduates today have.  They were members of unions, and got paid fair wages for labor. 

And then at some point, Conservatives decided that it just wasn't fair that working folks got a fair share and that the rich had to pay high taxes, and they were totally going to fix that.  

ANd today, you have college graduates who don't live as well as folks in my Dad's day did.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 4, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Still parroting your President I see.
> ...


If he has $7/25/hour skills and get paid that much, it's fair.  That he can't cut it doesn't make it unfair when the causes are his lack of skills.  No one should get paid on existence.  If I spent 10x as much earning what I have, then making 10x as much/hour isn't unfair.  

If you define fair as paying someone more than their skills are worth, you have no idea about fair.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 4, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Obama was born to a runaway baby daddy and a piece of white trash that left him to live with his well off grandparents.
> 
> He got where he got because of his skin color.



No, guy, he got where he got because Bush fucked up the economy, the war and just about everything else he touched.  

If the economy was booming and the wars won, McCain would have easily won Bush's third term.  INstead you had the poor guy flailing around trying to defend more failure.  The poor guy, because I like McCain. I think he's a decent guy.  

And then you nominated a Mormon who said he liked to fire people and it was awesome that we were moving all these jobs to China to make people like him rich.  And then that guy lost, and you scratch your big monkey cranium and wonder why people didn't sign up for that.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 4, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> If he has $7/25/hour skills and get paid that much, it's fair. That he can't cut it doesn't make it unfair when the causes are his lack of skills. No one should get paid on existence. If I spent 10x as much earning what I have, then making 10x as much/hour isn't unfair.
> 
> If you define fair as paying someone more than their skills are worth, you have no idea about fair.



Well, it depends what you think skills are worth, isn't it?  Frankly, if someone is preparing food I'm going to eat, I kind of want them to be paid well enough where they enjoy their job.  

The problem with the "I've got mine, fuck you" mentality is you really think what you do is that important.  I suspect if I put you in a Wal-Mart or a McDonalds for a month, you'd probably be the worst guy on the shift.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 4, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Obama was born to a runaway baby daddy and a piece of white trash that left him to live with his well off grandparents.
> ...



Whatever makes you feel better.   Had his name been John Smith, you guys never would have elected him.  You would have elected a vagina because she had one.  

As far as monkey cranium, look at the one in the White House.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 4, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > If he has $7/25/hour skills and get paid that much, it's fair. That he can't cut it doesn't make it unfair when the causes are his lack of skills. No one should get paid on existence. If I spent 10x as much earning what I have, then making 10x as much/hour isn't unfair.
> ...



The problem is you think it's your place to decide what skills are worth for a business you don't own.  

It isn't "I've got mine, fuck you", it's "I actually did something to earn mine no go fucking earn yours and if you can't because of your skills, do without I don't owe you anything".  

You put me somewhere?  I did what I did so I wouldn't have to do a job one step above what a monkey could be trained to do.  By the way, you don't get to the #2 person in the company by being a bad employee.  Unlike you, my employer thinks I do a good job.  In fact, in 2014, I got a $6,000/year raise because they felt I wasn't being paid enough.  You, on the other hand, can't keep a job then want to blame anyone but the one let go as the cause.  You can say it wasn't you but the results say otherwise.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 4, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Whatever makes you feel better. Had his name been John Smith, you guys never would have elected him. You would have elected a vagina because she had one.
> 
> As far as monkey cranium, look at the one in the White House.



Naw, you're not racist at all. 

Hey, anyone with a D behind his name would have beat McCain in 2008 because Bush fucked things up so bad.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 4, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> The problem is you think it's your place to decide what skills are worth for a business you don't own.



Yes, it's called "Democracy".  



Conservative65 said:


> You put me somewhere? I did what I did so I wouldn't have to do a job one step above what a monkey could be trained to do. By the way, you don't get to the #2 person in the company by being a bad employee.




No, you usually get there by being a terrible human being.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 4, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever makes you feel better. Had his name been John Smith, you guys never would have elected him. You would have elected a vagina because she had one.
> ...



Difference is those of you that voted Obama placed skin color above sexual organ in 2008.  I bet you get your chance to nominate a vagina in 2016.  

I believe it was you that used the term monkey cranium first.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 4, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > The problem is you think it's your place to decide what skills are worth for a business you don't own.
> ...



That's now how democracy works.  Your lowlife kind has already stated that rights can't be denied by majority vote.  Now, you seem to say it is.   

I'm not the one that thinks someone deserves another person's money then takes credit when it happens as if it came from my pocket.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 4, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> That's now how democracy works. Your lowlife kind has already stated that rights can't be denied by majority vote. Now, you seem to say it is.
> 
> I'm not the one that thinks someone deserves another person's money then takes credit when it happens as if it came from my pocket.



I never claimed it came from my pocket.  I claim that a just society takes care of all of it's people, not just those who elbow their way to the front.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 4, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Difference is those of you that voted Obama placed skin color above sexual organ in 2008. I bet you get your chance to nominate a vagina in 2016.
> 
> I believe it was you that used the term monkey cranium first.



Yeah, but i used it to describe a stupid person who thinks greed is a virtue.  

Hey, did you check out what Jesus said about Greed? He wasn't  a fan. 

Obama did not win because of his skin color. He won because HIllary was out of tune with the base on the Iraq War.  That, and a lot of Democrats thought that if we didn't put the Clintons back in the WH, the Republicans wouldn't act all crazy and shit.  

Wow, they were wrong on that one.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 4, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Difference is those of you that voted Obama placed skin color above sexual organ in 2008. I bet you get your chance to nominate a vagina in 2016.
> ...



Greed isn't a virtue not is greed someone wanting to keep what they've earned.  Greed is, however, someone that didn't earn something thing that the person that did owes them something because they don't have what the person that earned it has.  

You should look up the definition of greed.

Guilt ridden white trash like you voted for the black man.  You thought the vagina was going to win until your BOY came along.  You got a two for one with him.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 4, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > That's now how democracy works. Your lowlife kind has already stated that rights can't be denied by majority vote. Now, you seem to say it is.
> ...



When your vote involves someone other than yourself being forced to fund what you vote for, you are claiming it.  

Your problem is you call it just when you vote for someone else being forced to fund something you won't do yourself with your own money.  

Another problem you have is that you think every person at the top got their because they pushed someone else out of the way.  Because you can't cut it, don't blame those who can.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 4, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Greed isn't a virtue not is greed someone wanting to keep what they've earned. Greed is, however, someone that didn't earn something thing that the person that did owes them something because they don't have what the person that earned it has.
> 
> You should look up the definition of greed.



Quite right. So when the employees of WalMart do the actual work of making WalMart work, then they should be paid for it.  That's actually a pretty good idea.  Glad to have you on board. 



Conservative65 said:


> Guilt ridden white trash like you voted for the black man. You thought the vagina was going to win until your BOY came along. You got a two for one with him.



Well, first, I voted for McCain in 2008.  IN the primary because he wasn't the Mormon, and in the General because I felt he was more experienced and I still think he's a decent guy.  

For Democrats, though, Obama was more appealling because he took the stand against the moronic Iraq War before that was popular.  Hillary, like Kerry, was still trying to say they voted for it before they were against it. Or something.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 4, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Greed isn't a virtue not is greed someone wanting to keep what they've earned. Greed is, however, someone that didn't earn something thing that the person that did owes them something because they don't have what the person that earned it has.
> ...



You did something I didn't by voting for McCain.  Even I was smart enough to know he's more like your kind than what I believe.

You voted for him in 2012 because he's black. Be a man and admit it.  

The Walmart employees do get paid for it.  That you don't agree with the amount is irrelevant.  I'm on board with Walmart not you deciding.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 4, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> When your vote involves someone other than yourself being forced to fund what you vote for, you are claiming it.
> 
> Your problem is you call it just when you vote for someone else being forced to fund something you won't do yourself with your own money.



Absolutely.  I know that I can't buy aircraft carriers or bridges or roads or hospitals or any of the other things an advanced society has.   I realize that you need a government to fund those things, that's why we have governments. 

You just aren't very bright, are you? 



Conservative65 said:


> Another problem you have is that you think every person at the top got their because they pushed someone else out of the way. Because you can't cut it, don't blame those who can.



No, frankly, I have that opinion because out of 22 years working in the private sector, (unlike my 11 years in the military which really was a meritocracy) I find that it really isn't the best or the smartest who rise to the top. 

Words never heard ina working class bar - "My boss is a genius". 

Words frequently heard in a working class bar - "My boss is a fucking idiot!!!"


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 4, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> You did something I didn't by voting for McCain. Even I was smart enough to know he's more like your kind than what I believe.



Well, guy, what you believe is the kind of crazy asshole shit that is probably going to be the end of the GOP within my lifetime.  



Conservative65 said:


> You voted for him in 2012 because he's black. Be a man and admit it.



No, I voted for him because I agree with his policies and I fucking hate Mormons.  Like if a busload of Mormons went over a cliff, the only thing I'd be upset about would be the empty seat. 



Conservative65 said:


> The Walmart employees do get paid for it. That you don't agree with the amount is irrelevant. I'm on board with Walmart not you deciding.



They don't get paid enough, and it's frankly time the rest of us make Wal-Mart play by the rules.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 4, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > When your vote involves someone other than yourself being forced to fund what you vote for, you are claiming it.
> ...




I'm not the one that can't keep a job.  

The government isn't funding them.  Since the military is funded by income taxes and only half of us pay them, half of us are funding what you say society, which includes all people, should fund.  When are the low income folks that benefit from living in a society going to start paying the same taxes as the rest of us.  

You found that you couldn't rise to the top.  Those who can't often say it's because they didn't want to do so.  It gives you an out.  

Word never heard in a working class bar  when things go well - "Management made good decisions"

Words frequently heard in a working class bar when things go well - "The workers are the cause not the management"


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 4, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > You did something I didn't by voting for McCain. Even I was smart enough to know he's more like your kind than what I believe.
> ...



I don't believe one person owes anything in life.  You do.  It's not a wonder why.  

You hate religion which makes you a bigot.    

If you went over a cliff in a car, he only thing I'd be upset with is if your wife and children weren't with you.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 4, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> I'm not the one that can't keep a job.



neither am I. I have a job.  In fact, I have two of them right now. 



Conservative65 said:


> The government isn't funding them. Since the military is funded by income taxes and only half of us pay them, half of us are funding what you say society, which includes all people, should fund. When are the low income folks that benefit from living in a society going to start paying the same taxes as the rest of us.



Again, big fallacy here. Income Taxes aren't the only tax. IN fact, they only make up 54% of federal revenues.  Poor people are paying SS and Medicare Taxes, which unfortunately, Republicans have looted the trust fund for paying for Bush's War on A Credit Card.  They pay state taxes, they pay property taxes, they pay sales taxes.  So, yes, poor people are paying for that Aircraft Carrier that we probably don't need. 



Conservative65 said:


> You found that you couldn't rise to the top. Those who can't often say it's because they didn't want to do so. It gives you an out.



Since that was never the goal, saying I didn't get to a place I wasn't heading for is not impressive. 



Conservative65 said:


> Word never heard in a working class bar when things go well - "Management made good decisions"
> 
> Words frequently heard in a working class bar when things go well - "The workers are the cause not the management"



Working class folks probably know what's going on, and smart companies listen to them. 



Conservative65 said:


> I don't believe one person owes anything in life. You do. It's not a wonder why.



Yes, your whole life philosophy is based on greed and selfishness. We got that. I honestly think you'd burn money before giving it to a poor person.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 4, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not the one that can't keep a job.
> ...



I know income taxes aren't the only tax.  What I also know is that people like you think someone paying other taxes (property, sales, etc.) should exempt them from paying income although people like me pay both.  

Poor people aren't paying for the aircraft carrier. Income taxes fund that and you said they don't pay income taxes.  Another misrepresentation by you.  

If working class folks were so damn smart, why aren't they running the companies?

My philosophy is based on I earned it, I should keep it.  The leech philosophy is based on greed and selfishness as they think what someone else earned is somehow theirs and don't give  a damn where it comes from as long as they have it handed to them.  

I simply wouldn't give it to someone unless I thought it was a valid need.  I received my annual Social Security form in the male.  It said based on my current income and my previous contributions how much I would get when I reached retirement age.  I've done well trying to set myself up for retirement.  I can retire in about 3 years at age 52 as a result.  I likely won't because I like what I do and my income at the current level allows me to do lots of things.  I also get 18 vacation and 11 holidays/year.   When it comes times for Social Security, while my plan is to not need it, I'll take it simply because I was forced to put into it rather than being allowed to use that money privately even if someone needs it more than me.  I didn't contribute all those years so someone else can have it.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 4, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> I know income taxes aren't the only tax. What I also know is that people like you think someone paying other taxes (property, sales, etc.) should exempt them from paying income although people like me pay both.



If you want to make an argument for tax reform, that's a completely different discussion.  Just don't try to claim to me that somehow, poor people don't deserve service X because they aren't paying taxes, because they totally are. 



Conservative65 said:


> Poor people aren't paying for the aircraft carrier. Income taxes fund that and you said they don't pay income taxes. Another misrepresentation by you.



Again, that would work just fine if Income Taxes were paying for that bloated, unneeded ship from another century.  But the fact is, Bush took surpluses in SOcial Security that poor people were paying and used it to fund his silly war.  



Conservative65 said:


> If working class folks were so damn smart, why aren't they running the companies?



Real world, spanky, they actually are.  They make most of the grunt level decisions on how the company operates every day. 



Conservative65 said:


> My philosophy is based on I earned it, I should keep it. The leech philosophy is based on greed and selfishness as they think what someone else earned is somehow theirs and don't give a damn where it comes from as long as they have it handed to them.



Yes, yes, everyone is out to take your money. TOo bad you went along with looting their middle class, and that's what they are voting for.


----------



## healthmyths (Jan 4, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > When your vote involves someone other than yourself being forced to fund what you vote for, you are claiming it.
> ...


 “If I had asked people what they wanted, they would have said faster horses.” –Henry Ford.
The common working class bar attendee is a working class bar attendee because he is not a boss but a working class bar attendee who could have taken some time to attend some classes that would improve his life style so he wouldn't be a working class bar attendee....


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 5, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > When your vote involves someone other than yourself being forced to fund what you vote for, you are claiming it.
> ...


Yeah listening to  the opinions of guys in bars is a good way to base your life decisions.

No wonder you're such a fucking loser that you can't get a better job


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 5, 2015)

healthmyths said:


> “If I had asked people what they wanted, they would have said faster horses.” –Henry Ford.
> The common working class bar attendee is a working class bar attendee because he is not a boss but a working class bar attendee who could have taken some time to attend some classes that would improve his life style so he wouldn't be a working class bar attendee....



Henry Ford also said that he paid his employees a decent wage because if people couldn't afford to buy his product, he didn't have a business.  

The one thing I've learned in 22 years of working in the private sector is that the boss is rarely better than the people he's in charge of.  The smart ones are the ones who don't do things to piss people off.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 5, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> Yeah listening to the opinions of guys in bars is a good way to base your life decisions.
> 
> No wonder you're such a fucking loser that you can't get a better job



Who said I based my life decisions on it? What i do base is that as much as management gets high on the smell of their own flatulence, everyone else realizes they are just full of shit.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 5, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > “If I had asked people what they wanted, they would have said faster horses.” –Henry Ford.
> ...



The one things I've learned in 27 years is that although you may not like what he boss has to say, you better learn that he's the boss.  

Sounds like you define smart as bosses doing things the way you would do them.  Otherwise, you get pissed because they don't do it your way.  Sounds like the bosses won with you.  They still work and you didn't stay.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 5, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah listening to the opinions of guys in bars is a good way to base your life decisions.
> ...



Yeah full of shit but somehow they got the promotions


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 5, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah listening to the opinions of guys in bars is a good way to base your life decisions.
> ...



Is that what you told them when YOU left?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 5, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


He didn't leave he got shit canned.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 5, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Yes, it's much better to just let those poor people die than let people wait for elective operations.
> 
> Got to have our priorities. ANd spend twice as much for them.



^ Democrat Eugenics starting with FDR was a big influence on Mengele, Hitler and the Nazis


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 5, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> The one things I've learned in 27 years is that although you may not like what he boss has to say, you better learn that he's the boss.
> 
> Sounds like you define smart as bosses doing things the way you would do them. Otherwise, you get pissed because they don't do it your way. Sounds like the bosses won with you. They still work and you didn't stay.



Well, no.  

Few of my ex-bosses still work at the companies I worked with them at.  For instance, the asshole who fired everyone at the last one jumped ship a week before being fired himself.  Two companies I worked for went completely out of business after I left. (The nice letter I sent to OSHA probably helped in one case).  

I don't get pissed when a boss doesnt' do things my way.  I get pissed when their really stupid decisions end up sinking the company.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 5, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



He actually had to leave the location.  I meant walked out after being shit canned.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 5, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



I do let them know the things they are doing wrong, or I think are stupid. sometimes they've even admitted I had good points.  

Three companies I've worked for in the last few decades have tried to rehire me. (I only seriously considered one offer before rejecting it.)


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 5, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > The one things I've learned in 27 years is that although you may not like what he boss has to say, you better learn that he's the boss.
> ...


And yet you still don't have the ambition to want to do it right by running your own company.

I started working for myself because quite frankly I can't stand being told what to do.

You really have no ambition at all


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 5, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> And yet you still don't have the ambition to want to do it right by running your own company.
> 
> I started working for myself because quite frankly I can't stand being told what to do.
> 
> You really have no ambition at all



I suspect you worked for yourself because you got tired of your co-workers keying your car.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 5, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > The one things I've learned in 27 years is that although you may not like what he boss has to say, you better learn that he's the boss.
> ...




How can someone be fired if they already left.  If one jumped ship, he was gone and couldn't be fired.  

So you are a pussy that tells on people.  No wonder you can't keep a job.  If they don't do what you like, you kiss ass.  You're good at that.  

That you call their decisions stupid means you believe you could do it better.  If so, start your own company and do it.  Bet you don't last or don't have the guts to try.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 5, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



Sounds as if Joe has all the answers yet doesn't have the guts to do it on his own.  You would think someone claiming to be so smart would be in his own business and running the others out.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 5, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > And yet you still don't have the ambition to want to do it right by running your own company.
> ...


Nope never happened once.

You see I didn't cultivate the habits of people who had no desire to improve themselves.  I didn't and don't hang around with people who do nothing but bitch, moan and whine all day long like you.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 5, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



As good as you claim you are, you should have taken it and you'd now be running it based on what you say you can do.  Talk is cheap  unless you're willing to back it up.  That's how you operate.  You're all about social welfare then demand others fund it.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 5, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



No guts is more like it for Joe.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 5, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


Joe has told me before that he doesn't want to be a boss because ALL bosses are douche bags.

It's a text book example of projection


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 5, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> How can someone be fired if they already left. If one jumped ship, he was gone and couldn't be fired.



Again, only one company actually "downsized" me - after paying me a hefty "Please don't sue us" package.  Others went out of business or I left to pursue other opportunities.  Do try to keep up.  



Conservative65 said:


> So you are a pussy that tells on people. No wonder you can't keep a job. If they don't do what you like, you kiss ass. You're good at that.



Yes, when you have a plant full of dangerous chemicals you aren't marking and not tellign your employees what the dangers are and dumping them down drains instead of using proper disposal procedures, I WILL TELL ON YOU!!!!  



Conservative65 said:


> That you call their decisions stupid means you believe you could do it better. If so, start your own company and do it. Bet you don't last or don't have the guts to try.



Guy, i know this is hard for you believe, but most of us just want to get on with our lives.  We don't want to be the sorry bastard who spends 70 hours a week at the office because he can't delegate and can't trust the people who work for him.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 5, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> As good as you claim you are, you should have taken it and you'd now be running it based on what you say you can do. Talk is cheap unless you're willing to back it up. That's how you operate. You're all about social welfare then demand others fund it.



I'm all for social welfare because that's the right thing to do.  And that's what everyone else does and they get better results.   

I think we should save the life of a child, no matter what her parents do for a living.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 5, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > As good as you claim you are, you should have taken it and you'd now be running it based on what you say you can do. Talk is cheap unless you're willing to back it up. That's how you operate. You're all about social welfare then demand others fund it.
> ...


 
I'm all for people like you that think one person deserves another perosn's money using your own.  I you cared as much as you said, you'd do it with your own money and not demand the rest of us be forced to do it. 

Why should my children do with a penny less of what I want to give them so a child that's not mine can get it?


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 5, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > How can someone be fired if they already left. If one jumped ship, he was gone and couldn't be fired.
> ...


 
I'm sure that's what they said liar. 

Sounds like you ran other businesses down, too.

Bet you wanted to get paid for that, too.

You say you don't want to because you know you can't.  I know that's hard for you to admit but be a man and do it.  By the way, being the #2 person, I spend about 45 hours/week and not all of it is in the office. 

You want to be the sorry bastard that can't do but makes it appear as if he knows it all.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 5, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


 
Joe doesn't want to be a boss because he knows he can't do it.  That's why he makes excuses as to why he doesn't WANT to be one.  As long as he says he doesn't WANT to, he doesn't have to admit he CAN'T.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 5, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


 And still claims it wasn't his fault.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 5, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


 Joe is one of those that show up just in time and you better not be looking for him one minute after the clock reads stopping time.


----------



## paulitician (Jan 5, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Like Churchill said, the 'Gospel of Envy.' They're losers, therefore they feel they're justified in stealing from others. And that Poster wonders why he or she got fired. I mean, it's pretty obvious why. He or she is a bitter whiny Entitlement douche. A cancer to any business. Yet he or she still bleats on & on about how it's all Ronald Reagan's fault. It's actually kinda funny.
> ...



Churchill was a great successful man who will be remembered forever. While you on the other hand, not so much. No one will care when you go, or will know you ever even existed. You're just a petty whiny Entitlement douche. You're a loser, therefore you lash out. I mean, still blaming Ronald Reagan 40yrs later? That really is as pathetic as it gets. Get a job, then get a life.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 5, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> [
> 
> I'm all for people like you that think one person deserves another perosn's money using your own.  I you cared as much as you said, you'd do it with your own money and not demand the rest of us be forced to do it.
> 
> Why should my children do with a penny less of what I want to give them so a child that's not mine can get it?



why should my children do with less because you guys start a war based on lies against a country that wasn't our enemy?   I mean, if you want to go tit-for-tat, I don't particularly want to pay for Aircraft Carriers.  I don't want to subsidize the military academies that spend half a million dollars to produce one 2LT or Ensign.  I don't want to pay for huge corporate welfare payments that end up putting Americans out of work. 

If you want to all go there, let's put a page on the 1040 and say, what are you willing to pay for. 

1> Socialized Medicine
2> War on Terror

Betcha 1 gets funded before 2 does.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 5, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Joe is one of those that show up just in time and you better not be looking for him one minute after the clock reads stopping time.



YOu know, I've read that sentence twice and it still doesn't make any sense. 

Incidently, I'm salaried.  I don't even have to punch a clock.  But I'm usually the first on in in the morning and the last one out the door.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 5, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Churchill was a great successful man who will be remembered forever.



Actually, he'll be remembered as the guy who tried to prolong the evil British Empire even after most British didn't want to do it.  THe only thing that saved him was that Ghandi said, "Okay, we'll save your asses, but we want independence afterwards."


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 5, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> I'm sure that's what they said liar.
> 
> Sounds like you ran other businesses down, too.



As one of the few managers I respected once said, you don't get people in trouble, people get themselves in trouble.  They broke the laws, I just let OSHA in on it.  Heh, heh, heh... 




Conservative65 said:


> Bet you wanted to get paid for that, too.
> 
> You say you don't want to because you know you can't. I know that's hard for you to admit but be a man and do it. By the way, being the #2 person, I spend about 45 hours/week and not all of it is in the office.
> 
> You want to be the sorry bastard that can't do but makes it appear as if he knows it all.



Guy, I have no desire to be that person, and frankly, if you are spending lots of overtime, it's usually the sign of a badly managed company.   You are either understaffed or bad at delegating.  And usually, you see one problem like that, the other are beneath the surface.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 5, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Joe doesn't want to be a boss because he knows he can't do it. That's why he makes excuses as to why he doesn't WANT to be one. As long as he says he doesn't WANT to, he doesn't have to admit he CAN'T.



Guy, I've been a supervisor.  I've been an NCO in the army.   What I wasn't was a guy who spent his whole career looking at who I could stab in the back to move up.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 5, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure that's what they said liar.
> ...



You ran like a little bitch thinking it would get you some browny points.  Wipe your nose off son.

You consider 5 hours/week as a lot of overtime?    Interesting that when you were let go, you weren't even working 1 hour/week.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 5, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> You ran like a little bitch thinking it would get you some browny points. Wipe your nose off son.



Naw, that was a pure act of fucking revenge. Only worked there for three weeks and knew it was a fucked up place in one.  IT was already a dying company, all I did was put the nail in the coffin. 



Conservative65 said:


> You consider 5 hours/week as a lot of overtime? Interesting that when you were let go, you weren't even working 1 hour/week.



Actually, I was working up to 60 hours a week because they didn't want to hire enough people to get the job done.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 5, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Until you change the Constitution to say war can't be fought, you have no argument.  As for the aircraft carriers, until the Constitution is changed, you have no argument.  Until the word food stamps, healthcare, WIC, etc. are in the Constitution you have no argument.  

War is in the Constitution.  Socialized medicine is not.  

If 1 got funded before 2, we wouldn't have taxes to fund #1.  You bleeding hearts that would put your vote there could already meet what you say you would if given the choice to decide.  That proves we don't need government doing it if you admit you're willing to put it first.  That's the problem.  When people don't choose #1 like you think they should, you have to use the government to force them to do what you say should be a choice.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 5, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > You ran like a little bitch thinking it would get you some browny points. Wipe your nose off son.
> ...



It was an act of cowardice.  

You must have been working 60 because you're too stupid to get it done in 40.  If you're as good as you claim, they didn't need more.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 5, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Until you change the Constitution to say war can't be fought, you have no argument. As for the aircraft carriers, until the Constitution is changed, you have no argument. Until the word food stamps, healthcare, WIC, etc. are in the Constitution you have no argument.



We haven't fought a declared war since 1945.  So all the wars since then have been illegal.  and the constitution only calls for the COMMON defense of the United States, not the defense of Saudi Arabia and Israel.  You guys are really so fond of the Founding Slave Rapists, you do know that Geo. Washington stated that America shouldn't have a standing army or any foreign entanglements in his farewell address, right?  



Conservative65 said:


> If 1 got funded before 2, we wouldn't have taxes to fund #1. You bleeding hearts that would put your vote there could already meet what you say you would if given the choice to decide.



again, dumbass, the money is there. It's just being spent badly.  Every other country spends 8%-11% GDP on medicine, we spend 18% of GDP on it.  We waste a shitload of money because you live in mortal fear that some poor black child might get the same quality of care you get.


----------



## dblack (Jan 5, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> We haven't fought a declared war since 1945.  So all the wars since then have been illegal.  and the constitution only calls for the COMMON defense of the United States, not the defense of Saudi Arabia and Israel.  You guys are really so fond of the Founding Slave Rapists, you do know that Geo. Washington stated that America shouldn't have a standing army or any foreign entanglements in his farewell address, right?



This seems like an odd point of view for you to cite, Joe. Are you finally giving up on Democrats?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 5, 2015)

dblack said:


> This seems like an odd point of view for you to cite, Joe. Are you finally giving up on Democrats?



I just pointed out to Conservatard67 that as long as we moderates have to pay for his Wars for Israel, he should be happy to pay for our Health Care for Poor kids.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 6, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Joe is one of those that show up just in time and you better not be looking for him one minute after the clock reads stopping time.
> ...


Yeah you like to start whining early


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 6, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> Yeah you like to start whining early



and you like being a selfish asshole all the time.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 6, 2015)

"Ahem.... You HusseinCare advocates... You were bragging about UK' nationalized health???"

You and most others on the right clearly don't get it – and likely never will.

If you and other conservatives have a better plan than the ACA, a plan to ensure all Americans have access to affordable healthcare, where all Americans are able to receive routine checkups/health maintenance, then by all means repeal the ACA and implement that plan; democrats will fully support you on the repeal of the ACA and the enactment of that plan.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 6, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah you like to start whining early
> ...



Funny.  You know nothing about me.  I know that you blame everyone else for your problems and you think everyone and anyone who owns a business and employs people is a douche bag.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 6, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "Ahem.... You HusseinCare advocates... You were bragging about UK' nationalized health???"
> 
> You and most others on the right clearly don't get it – and likely never will.
> 
> If you and other conservatives have a better plan than the ACA, a plan to ensure all Americans have access to affordable healthcare, where all Americans are able to receive routine checkups/health maintenance, then by all means repeal the ACA and implement that plan; democrats will fully support you on the repeal of the ACA and the enactment of that plan.


Funny how not ALL Americans yet have health insurance.

And btw health insurance is NOT health care.  You people seem to make that mistake a lot


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 6, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> Funny. You know nothing about me. I know that you blame everyone else for your problems and you think everyone and anyone who owns a business and employs people is a douche bag.



You don't know anything about me either.  But what I can deduce from your posting is that you really have a lack of empathy, the sign of a true sociopath.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 6, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> Funny how not ALL Americans yet have health insurance.
> 
> And btw health insurance is NOT health care. You people seem to make that mistake a lot



No, health insurance is ACCESS to health care.  sorry you don't understand that.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 6, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Funny how not ALL Americans yet have health insurance.
> ...


People without insurance still have access to health care.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 6, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > This seems like an odd point of view for you to cite, Joe. Are you finally giving up on Democrats?
> ...



First, you are far from a moderate. 

Secondly, I've pointed out to you when the word "war" is no longer in the Constitution and the word "healthcare" is, you'll have a point. Until then, you don't as it's not my responsibility to support someone else's kids but it is your CONSTITUTIONAL duty to fund and raise a military.  Don't believe me.  Simply look in the Constitution.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 6, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Funny how not ALL Americans yet have health insurance.
> ...



Are you saying no one without insurance has ever seen a doctor?


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 6, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



My wife was an ER nurse early in her career.  I've seen the signs that says the hospital can't turn you away.  Maybe Joe hasn't read it or can't read it.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 6, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Funny. You know nothing about me. I know that you blame everyone else for your problems and you think everyone and anyone who owns a business and employs people is a douche bag.
> ...



An intolerance for your whining does not equate with a lack of empathy.

I believe more in people than you do.  You think people can't better themselves. I believe just the opposite and actually encourage people to improve themselves.  You whine and blame everyone else for your problems.  Hell you say that you won't even change jobs because you are worried that your coworkers are incapable of getting along without you.  Tell me do you resent people who leave a job for a better one simply because you don't have the ambition to do so yourself?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 6, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> People without insurance still have access to health care.



No, they don't.  they have access to emergency rooms if they are willing to put themselves in debt for the rest of their lives.  That's really not access.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 6, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "Ahem.... You HusseinCare advocates... You were bragging about UK' nationalized health???"
> 
> You and most others on the right clearly don't get it – and likely never will.
> 
> If you and other conservatives have a better plan than the ACA, a plan to ensure all Americans have access to affordable healthcare, where all Americans are able to receive routine checkups/health maintenance, then by all means repeal the ACA and implement that plan; democrats will fully support you on the repeal of the ACA and the enactment of that plan.



I have a plan.  If YOU want someone you know that doesn't have healthcare to have it, YOU pay their premiums.  What that will do is involve YOU actually doing something rather than saying it.  It means you'll have to prove the compassion you claim you have yet want to fund with someone else's money.  

It's a better plan because it gives those who think one person should fund another person's healthcare the opportunity to prove it rather than talk shit about it.  Bet you don't support YOU putting YOUR money where YOUR mouth is.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 6, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > People without insurance still have access to health care.
> ...


You do realize that hospitals write off billions of dollars worth of care every year don't you?

And medial debt has very little effect on credit scores thanks to a change in FICO policy


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 6, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> An intolerance for your whining does not equate with a lack of empathy.
> 
> I Beverlie more in people than you do. You think people can't better themselves. I believe just the opposite and actually encourage people to improve themselves. You whine and blame everyone else for your problems. Hell you say that you won't even change jobs because you are worried that your coworkers are incapable of getting along without you. Tell me do you resent people who leave a job for a better one simply because you don't have the ambition to do so yourself?



I'm glad you Beverlie in people, whatever that means. 

I've been reluctant to change the current job because I know it's going to seriously fuck some people over, although I'm not going to feel as bad about it as I did a year ago. 

But I don't begrudge anyone who leaves a job, even when that has left me with more work. I'm usually happy for them.   Again, my side business is writing resumes, and I wouldn't HAVE a business if people didn't seek to change jobs.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 6, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> I have a plan. If YOU want someone you know that doesn't have healthcare to have it, YOU pay their premiums. What that will do is involve YOU actually doing something rather than saying it. It means you'll have to prove the compassion you claim you have yet want to fund with someone else's money.
> 
> It's a better plan because it gives those who think one person should fund another person's healthcare the opportunity to prove it rather than talk shit about it. Bet you don't support YOU putting YOUR money where YOUR mouth is.



Again, if I have to pay for your aircraft carriers, you have to pay for my socialized medicine.  

Or we can just let people mark down which they support on their tax forms.  Betcha universal health care would beat Military Industrial Complex.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 6, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > People without insurance still have access to health care.
> ...



It's access whether you like the conditions behind it or not.  Too many people say things like you just did.  Not liking one of the options doesn't mean their isn't a choice.  It means the options may not be widespread.  

How many people have you heard say "I don't have a choice but to go to work this morning".  That's a false statement.  They have a choice.  While the results of not going may cause them to lose their job, they have a choice.  You confuse results with not having a choice and it isn't the same.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 6, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a plan. If YOU want someone you know that doesn't have healthcare to have it, YOU pay their premiums. What that will do is involve YOU actually doing something rather than saying it. It means you'll have to prove the compassion you claim you have yet want to fund with someone else's money.
> ...



Again, what part of what you support isn't in the Constitution but funding the military is do you not understand.  

Bet it wouldn't.  I've already explained to your dumbass that if it would, we wouldn't need the option.  You bleeding hearts would fund it as you saw the need and the government wouldn't be involved at all.  That proves you are mouth not actions.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 6, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > An intolerance for your whining does not equate with a lack of empathy.
> ...


Auto spell.  I suppose you never heard of that.

You can't smell the shit coming out of your own mouth can you?

You say you want people to leave their jobs but you are afraid to because your coworkers are too inept to get along without you.

You say ALL bosses and business owners are douche bags but you won't start your own business so you can do it right.

You are like the old dog laying on a nail you howl your ass off but refuse to get up and do something about it


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 6, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> You do realize that hospitals write off billions of dollars worth of care every year don't you?
> 
> And medial debt has very little effect on credit scores thanks to a change in FICO policy



Yes, they do.  It's another fine example of the WASTE in the current system.  They write off lots of bad debt, and pass the costs along to those of us with insurance.  

BUt they also get judgments against the people who owe them money, who now have to go around with huge judgments against them that often limit their ability to get better jobs when employers do credit checks. 

The Awfulness of our system is pervasive.  It just isn't limited to health care.  It also causes 62% of bankruptcies, (75% of whom had insurance when the crisis started) and adds to the expense of American made products, which makes them non-competitive in the world market.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 6, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > You do realize that hospitals write off billions of dollars worth of care every year don't you?
> ...


because medical costs are listed in bankruptcies does not mean they are the proximal cause.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 6, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Again, what part of what you support isn't in the Constitution but funding the military is do you not understand.



Constitution says "Common defense".  THere's nothing in their about NATO or maintaining a military presence in the Persian Gulf to keep the Oil Companies happy. 

The constitution also says, "Promote the General Welfare".  Universal Health Care does that. 



Conservative65 said:


> Bet it wouldn't. I've already explained to your dumbass that if it would, we wouldn't need the option. You bleeding hearts would fund it as you saw the need and the government wouldn't be involved at all. That proves you are mouth not actions.



well, no guy, the problem is our military is bloated. We maintain more Aircraft Carriers than the rest of the world combined.  We spend more on the military than the next 12 nations COMBINED, and 10 of those are our allies. 

There's a huge difference between providing for the common defense of the United States and having a military presense in 162 countries around the world, buying weapons that are outrageously overpriced and frequently never used.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 6, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> because medical costs are listed in bankruptcies does not mean they are the proximal cause.



Wow.... that was lame.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 6, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > because medical costs are listed in bankruptcies does not mean they are the proximal cause.
> ...


It's the truth.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 6, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> You say you want people to leave their jobs but you are afraid to because your coworkers are too inept to get along without you.



I didn't say they were too inept.  What I am saying is that we are stretched too thin right now to really take another hit to our department.  I know that even when I take a week's vacation, things suffer. 



Skull Pilot said:


> You say ALL bosses and business owners are douche bags but you won't start your own business so you can do it right.



Well, I have my own business, as I say.  BUt it's just me.  

Second, yeah, sorry, After 23 years in the private sector, If I had to list all the managers and supervisors I liked who were decent people, that list would be all of two people.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 6, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Again, what part of what you support isn't in the Constitution but funding the military is do you not understand.
> ...



You're arguing amount not Constitutionality.  

Article 1, Section 8, Clauses 11 - 14 SAY:
To declare War, grant Letters of Marque and Reprisal, and make Rules concerning Captures on Land and Water;

To raise and support Armies, but no Appropriation of Money to that Use shall be for a longer Term than two Years;

To provide and maintain a Navy;

To make Rules for the Government and Regulation of the land and naval Forces;

I'm yet to see any words saying food stamps, healthcare, government housing, etc.  I do, however, see specific words related to army, navy, war, etc.

There's a huge difference between words actually being in the Constitution and you reading into it what you think it should say.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 6, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



No, it's really not. Medical Debt can accumulate quickly because medical treatments are so fucking expensive. 

Even though it didn't cause bankruptcy in my case, the medical crisis I had in 2007 ran up $60,000 in debt.  Insurance got most of it, but i could imagine what would happen if it was something a lot worse, or if I didn't have insurance. 

Few people benefit from the current system, and I doubt you and Conservatard65 are among them.  But you defend it because someone trained you to just hate the idea of someone getting a benefit they didn't "earn".


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 6, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > You say you want people to leave their jobs but you are afraid to because your coworkers are too inept to get along without you.
> ...



They suffer when you're there.  You keep saying how good you are yet can't keep a job.  

Even with your own business, you can't even be #1


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 6, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> You're arguing amount not Constitutionality.
> 
> Article 1, Section 8, Clauses 11 - 14 SAY:
> To declare War, grant Letters of Marque and Reprisal, and make Rules concerning Captures on Land and Water;



Okay, we haven't fought a DECLARED War since 1945.  Therefore the military industrial complex is FAR beyond what the Founders had in mind.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 6, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> They suffer when you're there. You keep saying how good you are yet can't keep a job.
> 
> Even with your own business, you can't even be #1



Yawn, guy, you know, real world, people lose jobs when you republicans fuck up the economy.  I know this is hard for you to grasp when you guys wreck things. 

Me, I'd love to go back to the Clinton years.  But we are going to after 2016, anyway.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 6, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Then pay for them on someone else's behalf if you see the need but do it with YOUR money.  

I benefit from the current system.  Just finished paying my out of pocket for a very expensive surgery.  It was very little.

Someone didn't train me to believe anything.  People should earn their benefits.  You believe those that didn't earn it should get the same as those of us who do.   That means someone trained you to believe that equal means results not opportunity to earn.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 6, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > You're arguing amount not Constitutionality.
> ...



So you admit what I said is in the Constitution and what you say is nothing more than the typical Liberal bleeding heart bullshit?


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 6, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > They suffer when you're there. You keep saying how good you are yet can't keep a job.
> ...



I didn't.  Sounds to me as if you are the one that fucked you on your job.  I know it's hard for people like you to accept responsibility but it's out there is you are willing.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 6, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Then pay for them on someone else's behalf if you see the need but do it with YOUR money.
> 
> I benefit from the current system. Just finished paying my out of pocket for a very expensive surgery. It was very little.
> 
> Someone didn't train me to believe anything. People should earn their benefits. You believe those that didn't earn it should get the same as those of us who do. That means someone trained you to believe that equal means results not opportunity to earn.



As far as I'm concerned, I earned my benefits at the previous job, and they did their level best to treat me. 

So here are the choices you are offering

Conservative: Work hard at a job for health care, that you will have to actually pay for partially, but if you ever actualy get sick, we will call it a pre-existing condition or we will try to find some other way to cheat you.  

Liberal: Vote for me, we'll establish universal health care and everyone gets treated.  

Now, I'm sure your counter-argument will involve screaming something aobut "Freedom" and ignoring the fact that other industrialized countries are just as free as we are already do this at a much lower cost.


----------



## dblack (Jan 6, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Liberal: Vote for me, we'll establish universal health care and everyone gets treated....


... good and hard!


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 6, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Then pay for them on someone else's behalf if you see the need but do it with YOUR money.
> ...



Conservative:  Not a problem working hard and earning what you get.  

Liberal:  Even if you are a fuck up and haven't done a thing in your life, we'll get some hard working person to pay more in taxes so you can have we they've earned.  

My argument is I earned mine.  If someone didn't, you pay for it on their behalf.  If you aren't willing, shut the fuck up about someone else doing it so you can get that feel good tingle like you did when you voted black in 2012.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 6, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Until you change the Constitution to say war can't be fought, you have no argument. As for the aircraft carriers, until the Constitution is changed, you have no argument. Until the word food stamps, healthcare, WIC, etc. are in the Constitution you have no argument.
> ...



He also said we shouldn't have political parties either but you've done a good job puckering up to the Democrats.  

I have a problem with anyone that didn't earn something demanding it and expecting it be funded by someone that did earn it.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 6, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> I didn't. Sounds to me as if you are the one that fucked you on your job. I know it's hard for people like you to accept responsibility but it's out there is you are willing.



Uh, no, you see, I was there. You weren't.  So you really, really don't know what you are talking about.  

but if you did, you wouldn't be a "conservative".  You guys are anti-fact, anti-science and anti-reason.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 6, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> [
> 
> Conservative:  Not a problem working hard and earning what you get.
> 
> ...



the problem is, I did work hard. They still cheated me. 

And I have no problem making all able bodied people work.  I just don't think it should be to make a few douchebags rich. 

Sorry, I'm all for socialized medicine. I'm tired of paying for someone else's greed and not getting the desired result.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 6, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> He also said we shouldn't have political parties either but you've done a good job puckering up to the Democrats.
> 
> I have a problem with anyone that didn't earn something demanding it and expecting it be funded by someone that did earn it.



I have a problem with people who get rich off the labor of others not paying their fair share.  So there we are. 

I also have a problem with a system that costs twice as much as other countries and produces shitty results because a few people are getting rich off of it.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 6, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



That's your claim.  Where's your proof?

What you believe is that the workers should get to determine what the one paying them should pay them.  Not how it works.  

You're not paying.  You're voting so the rest of us have to pay for what you want.


----------



## dblack (Jan 6, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



The point of all the government intervention in the economy is to centralize control of prices and wages. This has nothing to do with "worker's rights", but it IS a form a of class warfare. This is how the privileged class gets control of everything we do.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 6, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > He also said we shouldn't have political parties either but you've done a good job puckering up to the Democrats.
> ...



Your problem is that you think it's your place to determine what a PRIVATE business pays someone. It's not.  Paying someone that is worth a certain amount that amount is fair unless you're willing to say fair is based on what you, instead of the one doing the paying, thinks is fair.  

You have a problem with rich people.  It's jealousy because you know you don't have the work ethic or skills to ever get there.  It's sad when those who can't or won't have a desire to punish those who can and will through jealousy.  We have all kinds.  People like me that achieve and people like you that can't hold a job.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 6, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> That's your claim. Where's your proof?
> 
> What you believe is that the workers should get to determine what the one paying them should pay them. Not how it works.
> 
> You're not paying. You're voting so the rest of us have to pay for what you want.



Well, that's the thing. When you get right down to it, it's who has the power to enforce their will.  

If a majority votes for socialized medicine and fair wages, you guys are pretty much fucked.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 6, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Your problem is that you think it's your place to determine what a PRIVATE business pays someone. It's not. Paying someone that is worth a certain amount that amount is fair unless you're willing to say fair is based on what you, instead of the one doing the paying, thinks is fair.
> 
> You have a problem with rich people. It's jealousy because you know you don't have the work ethic or skills to ever get there. It's sad when those who can't or won't have a desire to punish those who can and will through jealousy. We have all kinds. People like me that achieve and people like you that can't hold a job.



Yes, I have a problem with rich people. I have a problem with folks who have far in excess of their needs, but still feel the need to try to take more from people who are just getting by.  I simply can't imagine how anyone can be this fucked up in their attitudes in life.  

But frankly, if Private businesses were providing the jobs and the prosperity they keep promising us, I'd have no problem leaving them alone.  They aren't doing that, so fuck them.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 6, 2015)

dblack said:


> The point of all the government intervention in the economy is to centralize control of prices and wages. This has nothing to do with "worker's rights", but it IS a form a of class warfare. This is how the privileged class gets control of everything we do.



It's only "Class Warfare" when we fight back.  

Oh, shit, they're fighting back.  Eeeek. Socialism!!!!


----------



## dblack (Jan 6, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



I'll play the gadfly here and point out that you're both wrong. Even if Joe gets his way, it won't be him - it won't be voters - who decide what people get paid and how much things cost. It will be the elite 'central planners' who run the regulatory apparatus (and, of course, their silent partners). It will be the very same banksters and crony capitalists who are currently running the corporations that Joe dreads so much. But in their new role they'll be alleviated of the burden of pleasing customers with quality and low prices, and attracting employees with decent wages, and instead dictate policy by force of law. Much more efficient from the "jackboot" perspective.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 6, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Your problem is that you think it's your place to determine what a PRIVATE business pays someone. It's not. Paying someone that is worth a certain amount that amount is fair unless you're willing to say fair is based on what you, instead of the one doing the paying, thinks is fair.
> ...



Your problem is thinking it's your place to determine how much someone else needs.  I know how you got your attitude.  You were indoctrinated to believe something that is none of your business is.  

Because you can't keep a job, don't blame those of us that provide them and keep them.  Jealousy is what you have.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 6, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > The point of all the government intervention in the economy is to centralize control of prices and wages. This has nothing to do with "worker's rights", but it IS a form a of class warfare. This is how the privileged class gets control of everything we do.
> ...


the problem is you're fighting for people to get something they didn't earn using terms like less fortunate.  Someone that didn't finish high school that now can't support themselves isn't less fortunate.  They are getting what their actions produced.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 6, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > That's your claim. Where's your proof?
> ...



So now a majority can vote to limit someone else's rights?  I thought you Liberals said that shouldn't happen.  I forgot, it's OK for you to do it but not when it comes to issues Conservatives support.  Got it.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 6, 2015)

dblack said:


> I'll play the gadfly here and point out that you're both wrong. Even if Joe gets his way, it won't be him - it won't be voters - who decide what people get paid and how much things cost. It will be the elite 'central planners' who run the regulatory apparatus (and, of course, their silent partners). It will be the very same banksters and crony capitalists who are currently running the corporations that Joe dreads so much. But in their new role they'll be alleviated of the burden of pleasing customers with quality and low prices, and attracting employees with decent wages, and instead dictate policy by force of law. Much more efficient from the "jackboot" perspective.



If we are living the kind of good lives working folks lived in the 1960s or even the 1990's, I really don't care how we get there.  

I mean, you might have this problem with rules, probably since Mrs. Smith in the Second Grade told you that you couldn't pee in the corner, but most of us like living in a well-ordered society.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 6, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> So now a majority can vote to limit someone else's rights? I thought you Liberals said that shouldn't happen. I forgot, it's OK for you to do it but not when it comes to issues Conservatives support. Got it.



when did I say that? 

There isn't a "Right" to cheat those who do work for you.  If you are conducting commerce, it's subject to commerce law.  The government already dictates what you can pay people.  This really, really isn't even up for debate.  

It's just a matter of how far they should go.  If you guys played fair, people probably wouldn't look to government for solutions.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 6, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Your problem is thinking it's your place to determine how much someone else needs. I know how you got your attitude. You were indoctrinated to believe something that is none of your business is.
> 
> Because you can't keep a job, don't blame those of us that provide them and keep them. Jealousy is what you have.



Guy, as I said, I was a right wing Republican until 2008.  Then I realized that when someone decides he can cheat you because "I dont have to deal with a union", you figure out that a working man voting Republican is like a Chicken voting for Colonel Sanders.  

It had nothing to do with indoctrination, it had to do with experience.


----------



## dblack (Jan 6, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > I'll play the gadfly here and point out that you're both wrong. Even if Joe gets his way, it won't be him - it won't be voters - who decide what people get paid and how much things cost. It will be the elite 'central planners' who run the regulatory apparatus (and, of course, their silent partners). It will be the very same banksters and crony capitalists who are currently running the corporations that Joe dreads so much. But in their new role they'll be alleviated of the burden of pleasing customers with quality and low prices, and attracting employees with decent wages, and instead dictate policy by force of law. Much more efficient from the "jackboot" perspective.
> ...



You won't get there by giving up control over your own life.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 6, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > You say you want people to leave their jobs but you are afraid to because your coworkers are too inept to get along without you.
> ...



Believe me your coworkers are competent enough to get along without you.  You are not that important to them or your employer

And if you think cutting and pasting shit into boilerplate software is a business you are sorely mistaken.

It's nothing but a part time job.  A job you own but a job nonetheless.  If it were a business as you say then you could not show up for work and still make money.


----------



## paulitician (Jan 6, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Churchill was a great successful man who will be remembered forever.
> ...



No, he'll always be remembered for being a brave successful hero. But whiny Entitlement douches like you, won't be remembered at all. No one will care when you're gone. No one will know you ever existed. In fact when you are gone, it'll be one less douche stealing from hard working successful Citizens. I assure you, you won't be missed.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 6, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Your problem is thinking it's your place to determine how much someone else needs. I know how you got your attitude. You were indoctrinated to believe something that is none of your business is.
> ...


 
It had to do with you thinking that it's your place to tell someone that owns a business what they have to pay. 

ANYONE that relies on a union isn't worth hiring.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 6, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > So now a majority can vote to limit someone else's rights? I thought you Liberals said that shouldn't happen. I forgot, it's OK for you to do it but not when it comes to issues Conservatives support. Got it.
> ...


 
When you said you thought it was your place to determine how much a business you didn't own should pay people and it's OK if a majority vote does that.

When someone gets paid equivalently to what their skills are worth, they aren't getting cheated.   If someone's skills, as determined by the one paying, are worth $8/hour and the one paying pays $8/hour, how is the person getting paid being cheated? 

You keep using the word fair.  Define it objectively. 

If people that recieved lesser pay offered skills worth a shit that a monkey couldn't be trained to do offered more, they would get paid more.  You blame the business owner when he pays an equivalent wage to the skills when the one offering low skills is the cause.   If people didn't feel entitled to something that wasn't theirs, the government wouldn't have to pander to them to get votes.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 6, 2015)

paulitician said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


 
No one cares that he's here now.


----------



## paulitician (Jan 6, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Ha, this is true.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 6, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Funny. You know nothing about me. I know that you blame everyone else for your problems and you think everyone and anyone who owns a business and employs people is a douche bag.
> ...


 
I know that you blame anyone or anything you can when you have problems.  That tell me that you are good for nothing else as those who make excuses are rarely good for anything but making excuses.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 6, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Joe is one of those that show up just in time and you better not be looking for him one minute after the clock reads stopping time.
> ...


 
It means you provide just the minimum. 

You keep saying how good you are yet indicate you can't keep a job and keep moving from place to place.  Not a sign of a good employee.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 6, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Joe doesn't want to be a boss because he knows he can't do it. That's why he makes excuses as to why he doesn't WANT to be one. As long as he says he doesn't WANT to, he doesn't have to admit he CAN'T.
> ...


 
What you aren't is someone that can't keep a job.  You move around just quickly enough before they figure out just how much of a shitty employee you are.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 6, 2015)

dblack said:


> You won't get there by giving up control over your own life.



You won't get anywhere being a paranoid loon who thinks the Gummit is out to get him.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 6, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> What you aren't is someone that can't keep a job. You move around just quickly enough before they figure out just how much of a shitty employee you are.



If you can't figure something out in six years, (which is the amount of time I was at the last and current jobs, respectively) those are some pretty dense managers.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 6, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> It means you provide just the minimum.
> 
> You keep saying how good you are yet indicate you can't keep a job and keep moving from place to place. Not a sign of a good employee.



Actually, most Americans change jobs once every four to five years.   

The reality of the economy is that every year, 15 million jobs are eliminated by changing business patterns. The good news is, about 17 million new jobs are created.   The jobs I've done in the past weren't cases of "Let's get someone better", it was an issue of those jobs literally do not exist anymore. 

But keep talking about me, we've already established you can't defend the medical system ObamaCare is replacing. 



Conservative65 said:


> If people that recieved lesser pay offered skills worth a shit that a monkey couldn't be trained to do offered more, they would get paid more. You blame the business owner when he pays an equivalent wage to the skills when the one offering low skills is the cause. If people didn't feel entitled to something that wasn't theirs, the government wouldn't have to pander to them to get votes.



The problem with that argument is that the same skill set should be worth exactly the same in a boom as a recession.  that's just not the case.  Business owners took advantage of the last two BUSH recessions to drive wages down from the highs they were at in the Clinton years.  It's why they shouldn't get a say in the matter.


----------



## dblack (Jan 6, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > It means you provide just the minimum.
> ...



You seem to have some fundamental misconceptions regarding the concepts of "worth" and "value".


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 6, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> Believe me your coworkers are competent enough to get along without you. You are not that important to them or your employer



Uh, no, they really can't.  



Skull Pilot said:


> And if you think cutting and pasting shit into boilerplate software is a business you are sorely mistaken.



I wouldn't know, that's not what I do. What I do is provide an interview before the resume is written, and then go through it line by line with the client to make sure it meets his or her needs.  



Skull Pilot said:


> It's nothing but a part time job. A job you own but a job nonetheless. If it were a business as you say then you could not show up for work and still make money.



That's kind of retarded....


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 6, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> You keep using the word fair. Define it objectively.



Enough to support yourself and your family. That was easy.


----------



## dblack (Jan 6, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > You won't get there by giving up control over your own life.
> ...



I don't think government is out to get me. But it is a tool for ambitious and greedy people who want to control others.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 6, 2015)

Hey, Cleetus, not that you are capable of edification, but.  

Job Hopping Is the New Normal for Millennials Three Ways to Prevent a Human Resource Nightmare - Forbes

The average worker today stays at each of his or her jobs for 4.4 years, according to the most recent available data from the Bureau of Labor Statistics, but the expected tenure of the workforce’s youngest employees is about half that.

Ninety-one percent of Millennials (born between 1977-1997) expect to stay in a job for less than three years, according to the Future Workplace *“*Multiple Generations @ Work” survey of 1,189 employees and 150 managers. That means they would have 15 – 20 jobs over the course of their working lives!

So what would all this job-hopping do for young workers’ careers? For applicants, job instability on a resume could come at the cost of the dream job. For years, experts have warned that recruiters screen out chronic job-hoppers, instead seeking prospective employees who seem to offer longevity.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 6, 2015)

dblack said:


> I don't think government is out to get me. But it is a tool for ambitious and greedy people who want to control others.



That's still pretty fucking paranoid.  I'm sorry you don't realize how paranoid that sounds.


----------



## dblack (Jan 6, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think government is out to get me. But it is a tool for ambitious and greedy people who want to control others.
> ...



How is it paranoid? It's a matter-of-fact observation of the nature of government.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 6, 2015)

dblack said:


> How is it paranoid? It's a matter-of-fact observation of the nature of government.



Yeah, apparently "government" are these strange aliens beings who don't think the way the rest of us do.


----------



## dblack (Jan 6, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > How is it paranoid? It's a matter-of-fact observation of the nature of government.
> ...



Not at all. In a democracy, "government" represents the majority and imposes their will on the minorities. "Government" is about coerced conformity.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 6, 2015)

dblack said:


> Not at all. In a democracy, "government" represents the majority and imposes their will on the minorities. "Government" is about coerced conformity.



yes, it is.  so then the question is, what is reasonable conformity and what is silly conformity. 

So on one end, Somalia- complete anarchy. ON the other extreme, North Korea.   Ideally, you want a society that is a happy medium between those extremes.  

To me, a single payer health care system is a happy medium.


----------



## dblack (Jan 6, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Not at all. In a democracy, "government" represents the majority and imposes their will on the minorities. "Government" is about coerced conformity.
> ...



And to me it's a monolithic tyranny.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 6, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > You keep using the word fair. Define it objectively.
> ...



It would be if that was objectively.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 6, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > It means you provide just the minimum.
> ...



So a business owner shouldn't get a say in what they pay an employee but you should?


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 6, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> > Not at all. In a democracy, "government" represents the majority and imposes their will on the minorities. "Government" is about coerced conformity.
> ...


No one but fools give a shit what you think.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 6, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > You say you want people to leave their jobs but you are afraid to because your coworkers are too inept to get along without you.
> ...



Hate to break it to you son, but they'll go on without you.  You being there isn't the make or break for them to do what needs to be done.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Believe me your coworkers are competent enough to get along without you. You are not that important to them or your employer
> ...


Then you don't know what a business is.

There is a huge difference between being a self employed one man show and owning a business.  But you wouldn't know anything about that

And believe me any idiot can put a resume together you can try to make it sound technical but you really are reaching on this one.  I hope you stretched first so you didn't hurt yourself


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 7, 2015)

dblack said:


> And to me it's a monolithic tyranny.



They have medications for that.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 7, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Hate to break it to you son, but they'll go on without you. You being there isn't the make or break for them to do what needs to be done.



Oh, i'm sure eventually they will.   

Give you an example.  Last February, I had a job offer.  Drive was further than I liked, but the company had hired a lot of the folks who had worked with me at the company where they had screwed me over had landed there and they were telling the HR Folks 'you have to get this guy."  

Unfortunately, at the current job, someone had a family emergency that took them out for a month, so I had to do his job and mine. So if I left at that point, they'd have been totally screwed.  

You see, unlike you, I don't think, "Who am I going to screw over to get something better".


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 7, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> And believe me any idiot can put a resume together you can try to make it sound technical but you really are reaching on this one. I hope you stretched first so you didn't hurt yourself



You know what, after writing hundreds of them, I promise you, most people don't know how to put a resume together.  I've even got a list I call the "Seven Deadly Sins of Resume Writing", and every resume I see has at least two of them.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Hate to break it to you son, but they'll go on without you. You being there isn't the make or break for them to do what needs to be done.
> ...


Again, if you are that good the ones that let you go would have found a way to keep you.  You're either lying or you suck.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 7, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Again, if you are that good the ones that let you go would have found a way to keep you. You're either lying or you suck.



Or the people who let me go were the same one who made all the other bad decisions that caused 70% of us to be let go.  

You see, the thing never said in a working class bar, never. "My boss is a genius'. 

The thing always said in a working class bar, every day, "MY boss is a fucking idiot".  

My boss there was a fucking idiot.  We learned to never send him e-mails because he literally couldn't understand what he was reading.  Then there were the 20 minute voice mails from his house ranting about something he didn't understand which he profusely apologized for the next day.  

Not to mention firing anyone who got sick, injured or pregnant.  Company was constantly mired in lawsuits.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Again, if you are that good the ones that let you go would have found a way to keep you. You're either lying or you suck.
> ...


Or not.  

One thing said wherever you've worked - "Joe who?"

It

To you, it's always someone else's fault.  

Since anyone can sue, that they do means nothing.  If they win, and you'll have to prove they did, then it changes things.  Since you can't provide that proof, your claims are dismissed.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > And believe me any idiot can put a resume together you can try to make it sound technical but you really are reaching on this one. I hope you stretched first so you didn't hurt yourself
> ...


 The Obama I dropped in the toilet this morning has more value than your promises.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 7, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Since anyone can sue, that they do means nothing. If they win, and you'll have to prove they did, then it changes things. Since you can't provide that proof, your claims are dismissed.



One guy won a $300,000 settlement. (The Jerk had already left for greener pastures at that point.)  Most of the other got paid off for less. 



Conservative65 said:


> One thing said wherever you've worked - "Joe who?"



Um, yeah, my LinkedIn profile says otherwise. Endorsement from every place i've ever worked. 



Conservative65 said:


> To you, it's always someone else's fault.



No, it's someone else's fault when they actually did something wrong.  Again, they paid a severence package to keep me from suing them.  they knew they were in the wrong.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Since anyone can sue, that they do means nothing. If they win, and you'll have to prove they did, then it changes things. Since you can't provide that proof, your claims are dismissed.
> ...



Proof?

You say they paid you to keep you from suing.  Proof?

Just saying it doesn't prove it.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 7, 2015)

Conservative65 said:


> Proof?
> 
> You say they paid you to keep you from suing. Proof?
> 
> Just saying it doesn't prove it.



Okay, so this is the point where we know you lost the argument.  "Hey let's tell him to demand personal documentation to a complete stranger on the internet!"  

I get it, I think you lost the argument on socialized medicine pages ago.


----------



## Conservative65 (Jan 7, 2015)

JoeB131 said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > Proof?
> ...


 
The loser is the one that won't provide proof of his claim then demands people still believe his claim. 

There is not valid argument for socialized medicine that has to be refuted.  Since one person doesn't owe another person anything, socialism itself is automatically invalid.


----------

